# 02/03/2021 - Dynamite Discussion | Beach Break Edition



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

@DetroitRiverPhx or anyone good with Twitter stuff feel free to add the graphics in the very next post 


On the card we have

Dr britt Baker vs thunder rosa 

A number one contenders tag team battle royal for the tag championships featuring the Young bucks. If the bucks win they pick the challengers. If anyone else wins they become number one contenders 

Eddie Kingston facing the murder hawk lance Archer in a lumberjack match

And in your main event we have two thirds of the death triangle and jon Moxley taking on Kenny Omega and the good brothers


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

Looking forward to this card overall also you only listed the matches but we also have Kip's wedding on this show (the one part I'm not looking forward to as though I like all involved it's still a wrestling wedding OC will probably crash it and get into it with Miro or in some way will get involved)

Britt vs Rosa has been an actually well built women's match and with Britt though still got some issues getting a lot better and Rosa being a step above most women there hopefully the match itself should be a good one. I think Rosa gets the win here but Baker gets her win back at some point in the tournament before becoming number 1 contender.

The tag team battle royal well it will be a clusterfuck but honestly I kind of enjoy those. I think Young Bucks being in could be a red herring tease of a match with the Good Brothers and they'll be eliminated by their actual number 1 contenders (probably SCU?) who they will beat at Revolution and then legitimately build to facing the Good Brothers from there.

Kingston vs Archer was great before so I'm hoping it's great again as long as the Lumberjacks don't get in the way. Tough call on a winner cause I could see both results but I'm picking Archer to win with the lumberjack equaliser (if they want to continue this to revolution however Butcher and Blade will find a way to make Kingston win again)

Very hyped for that main event been loving Kenny since he became champ and his storyline with the BC reunion stuff is very enjoyable and of course the opposing team is great as well. Kenny and the Good Brothers being the more proper team and needing to keep the momentum will win but as long as it is a fantastic match I am excited)


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

02/03/2021 - Dynamite Discussion | Beach Break Edition







www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> 02/03/2021 - Dynamite Discussion | Beach Break Edition
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merged em both. I figured out how to delete stuck threads. So going forward I'll make the threads and tag you so you can make it look pretty


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mox/PAC/Rey vs. Kenny/Good Brothers has banger written all over it. Could be better than Kenny/Good Brothers vs. Sabin/Moose/Swann at Hard to Kill which was great. I'm expecting Mox and PAC's history to be played upon - possibly leading to that team's downfall - and it could lead to a three-way dance at Revolution.

Tag Team Battle Royale is meh to me. Seen too many battle royales in AEW. I imagine it'll develop a few ongoing storylines and create a challenger for the Bucks, whose title reign badly needs some steam. It wouldn't surprise me if the Bucks themselves win it and nominate the Good Brothers. If not, I'm hoping for a PnP win.

Thunder Rosa vs. Britt could be one of the best AEW women's matches in a long time. It has had some good storyline build and Britt has improved a lot in the ring. I think Thunder Rosa may take this one but wouldn't complain about either woman winning.

Archer vs. Eddie was pretty awesome on Dynamite last week and hoping for more of the same. The Lumberjack stip is again quite overdone by AEW and I would've preferred something like a cage or Texas Death Match. I'd expect Archer to win but wouldn't complain if it went to a third match on the PPV.

The wedding... I dunno. I just hope it leads to something. The only pro wrestling wedding I ever enjoyed was Savage/Liz because of Jake's heel turn with the snake in the gift box. My feeling is Orange Cassidy will be involved somehow because of Chuck's butler angle. Best case scenario: Miro loses his mind and destroys everything.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

In a promotional tweet from Christopher Daniels he mentioned -


> Penelope & Kip tie the knot!
> And at the reception?


I wonder if he gave something away and the wedding will go on without a hitch and then the reception will have the shenanigans. 

This seems like it would have been better on a taped episode. Maybe have the wedding live and tease/promise reception footage next week or something. Backstage fake reception shot live during the show would be clunky and look cheap.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

No weird Cody match announced or something with Darby/Sting/Team Tazz?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Hoping this show is better than last week's, hopeful of an Archer win to be honest, give the guy his momentum that he deserves and build this monster up.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Is the Tag Team Battle Royale under the rules whereby if one member of the team is eliminated the other is out or does the last man standing win it for his team?

Also interesting that all three IC teams but only one Dark Order team. I suspect Jurassic Express and FTR will just be continued and neither will win. Max/Sammy should eliminate each other. Top Flight and Private Party will be there to fly around. I'd guess The Acclaimed enter last, diss everyone in their entrance and promptly get jumped by all and eliminated right away. 

I could see Dark Order winning here. They have nothing going on really, the other DO teams left out to leave them without any advantage. Bucks and the former Super Smash Brothers have a long history and they could have a good match with Grayson and Uno. Also Hangman being recruited by Dark Order adds a layer to the potential tag match. I still think eventually Hangman is going to give in and make the save and join Dark Order.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

6 man tag main event should be awesome as all quality wrestlers involved.

I don’t really understand the logic of the Bucks being in a battle royal for their own belts. They are EVPs and champions so could they not just demand who they face anyway without having to go through the hassle of a battle royal?


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Not looking forward to the wedding. Wrestling weddings are always dull, boring things where nothing insane ever happens!


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

I could be wrong, but I figured it was obvious that the Battle Royal final two will be The Young Bucks and Private Party. The Good Brothers will take out Private Party and help eliminate them. It services three purposes. It continues the Impact Tag Title feud between GB and PP. The Bucks basically confirmed that they will choose to face GB if they win. It also forwards the Bullet Club reunion stuff.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

LongPig666 said:


> Not looking forward to the wedding. Wrestling weddings are always dull, boring things where nothing insane ever happens!


That's sarcasm right because I swear nearly every wrestling wedding segment are crazy segments.

The most recent one that comes to mind was lucha underground's wedding with morrison and taya with matanza going bat shit crazy


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Prized Fighter said:


> I could be wrong, but I figured it was obvious that the Battle Royal final two will be The Young Bucks and Private Party. The Good Brothers will take out Private Party and help eliminate them. It services three purposes. It continues the Impact Tag Title feud between GB and PP. The Bucks basically confirmed that they will choose to face GB if they win. It also forwards the Bullet Club reunion stuff.


There’s some logic here I just think it’s a bit much to have a 10 team battle royal just for the current champs to win it to then face a team who wasn’t in it. Entering yourself in a battle royal for your own title seems like a heel thing to do, and the bucks aren’t proper heels. I’m also not sure why the Bucks would want to chose GB anyway as they were friends and fighting on the same team last week. 

Just feels like it’s going to be a clusterfuck of epic proportions to me.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I expect the main event to be a fun, spot festy brawl. I'm gonna guess Fenix eats another pin. Kenny and Mox aren't taking pins right now. I don't see the Good Brothers doing it either. And between PAC and Fenix, I'm protecting PAC.

Rosa vs. Britt should be fun. Probably the most anticipated women's match in Dynamite history. And, well, you could look at that as a good thing or a bad thing.

The Bucks winning the Battle Royal and picking their own challengers just seems too obvious, espescially since they won this same kind of match last year. I feel like if any team wins, it will be Jericho & MJF or Santana & Ortiz.

Couldn't give 2 shits about the wedding and at this point this whole thing with Miro has been a ruse and he's just going to destroy everyone in his path, Kip included.

Archer vs. Kingston feels rushed but I guess this their way of making up for last week when fans missed most of the match.

Should be a fun show.



3venflow said:


> The wedding... I dunno. I just hope it leads to something.* The only pro wrestling wedding I ever enjoyed was Savage/Liz because of Jake's heel turn with the snake in the gift box*. My feeling is Orange Cassidy will be involved somehow because of Chuck's butler angle. Best case scenario: Miro loses his mind and destroys everything.


Someone is clearly underrating the time where Kane Tombstoned a priest at a wedding:








DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Is the Tag Team Battle Royale under the rules whereby if one member of the team is eliminated the other is out or does the last man standing win it for his team?


Last year when they did this match before Revolution, the rule was both members of the team had to be eliminated. I think Matt eliminated both Santana & Ortiz last year to win.

So, I would assume it's the same here.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Last week's show was very good but this could and should top it. The matches look great, in the main. Hoping for some storyline development across the card too.

The wedding - hmmmm - not looking forward to it but I'm all for giving the benefit of the doubt. So, we'll see 🤔


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The main event looks awesome. Archer vs Eddie 2 should be great. Tag team tournament #2647 is eh. No interest in the WWE lite wedding stuff. We all know this is going to lead to Miro vs Trashidy at the PPV which i have zero interest in seeing.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

This is gonna be quite the mini-special I think

what are the over / under chances of Kenta showing up? anybody? @TD Stinger ?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Really looking forward to the 6 man tag main event. Moxley/Fenix/PAC is a killer team. A lot of crazy shit is gonna go down. Really hope PAC has an incredible showing. There should be some nice storyline development with a possible Kenta appearance too. Going with Omega and The Good Brothers to win. 

Britt Baker vs Thunder Rosa should be one of the best women's matches AEW has ever had. Britt has been getting a lot better and we all know Thunder Rosa never disappoints in the ring. As said above, this is the biggest women's match in AEW's short history so hopefully it ends up being a banger for the division. I would have Britt Baker go over. 

Archer vs Miro will be another great fight. I guess Archer gets his win back and they blow it off at Revolution in a rubber match? I don't really like 50/50 booking but it would make sense in this instance for both guys if there is a 3rd match. 

Interested in what they do in the wedding, mostly due to Miro possibly turning on Kip. Hopefully some wild shit goes down. Not too excited for the upcoming Miro vs OC match though. 

The tag team battle royal could be OK but will be a clusterfuck. Bucks winning would be too predictable so I'm going with Jericho and MJF to win, eliminating Santana and Ortiz last, which will probably lay the foundation for the IC break up. 

Surprised there are only 4 matches announced though. Either they all go long or they plan on stuffing the show with segments as well. Definitely expecting a Sting/Darby/Team Taz segment and maybe a little more Cody/Jade/Velvet stuff. 

Should be a great show much like last week.


----------



## Bland (Feb 16, 2016)

Can see tag battle Royal going to either Bucks (for them to face an Impact team at Revolution in either Good Brothers or MCMG) or MJF & Jericho (and Inner Cir le. Implosion coming at Revolution.) 

Would love a Kenta appearance to cost Moxley but wouldn't be against PAC and Mox fighting each other leaving Fenix in a 3 on 1 situation. Mox vs PAC opens up possibly of a 3 way at Revolution of Omega vs Mox vs PAC, which would be interesting and then save Mox vs Omega 3 for Double or Nothing.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Archer vs Miro will be another great fight. I guess Archer gets his win back and they blow it off at Revolution in a rubber match? I don't really like 50/50 booking but it would make sense in this instance for both guys if there is a 3rd match.


In real life if you're facing the right opponents you should be 50/50 once you're built up to the right spot in the card unless you're the best in the world, are padding your record, or have a very tough schedule of opponents. 

I think AEW needs more 50/50 booking in the midcard.

Undercard should win 0-25% of their matches
MIdcard 50%
Upper Midcard-Main Eventers-75%
Top Guy-90% or 95% if you really want to protect them.

There's way too much record protecting going on except for Top Flight which got thrown to the wolves.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> This is gonna be quite the mini-special I think
> 
> what are the over / under chances of Kenta showing up? anybody? @TD Stinger ?


I mean personally I’d give it a 5% chance of it happening, and that’s probably being generous.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

JBLGOAT said:


> In real life if you're facing the right opponents you should be 50/50 once you're built up to the right spot in the card unless you're the best in the world, are padding your record, or have a very tough schedule of opponents.
> 
> I think AEW needs more 50/50 booking in the midcard.
> 
> ...


I do somewhat agree with the bolded, AEW does seem to come off like they don't want many of their guys losing for the sake of protecting records. But that can also be a good thing because I don't like seeing guys like Corbin lose literally every week or the womens champion Asuka losing multiple times on free TV in the case of WWE.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Don´t you think that only 4 matches is weird. Dynamite have 5/6 matches evey week. What will take so many time this week? The wedding or the main event?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

ProjectGargano said:


> *Don´t you think that only 4 matches is weird.* Dynamite have 5/6 matches evey week. What will take so many time this week? The wedding or the main event?


Not really. All of the matches will likely be given a lot of time and the wedding angle will probably take up like 15 minutes itself.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Continuity error, why are Hager & Sammy and Proud n Powerful in the battle royale [emoji36][emoji2959]


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Continuity error, why are Hager & Sammy and Proud n Powerful in the battle royale [emoji36][emoji2959]


because Jericho and MFJ is now the Inner Circle's main tag team, not only tag team?

but yeah, you're right actually - doesn't make sense for them to be in it

..... unless one of them win it, and that causes more friction in the IC?


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

No way the Bucks win. That'd be stupid. You have the entire IC in there for one. One of them will win surely. MJF v Sammy ought to be bigger than the Bucks and Good Brothers being Frenemies.

Hope they at least have the wedding and Britt Baker match between the BR and main event or the BR could kill the main event spots a bit.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> because Jericho and MFJ is now the Inner Circle's main tag team, not only tag team?
> 
> but yeah, you're right actually - doesn't make sense for them to be in it
> 
> ..... unless one of them win it, and that causes more friction in the IC?


Idc care I'm just being messy lol.

Is another chance for MJF to eliminate Sammy.. or maybe pull a MJF tries to eliminate Sammy, Sammy reverses and Jericho gets the wrong idea.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Arm Drag! said:


> No way the Bucks win. That'd be stupid. You have the entire IC in there for one. One of them will win surely. MJF v Sammy ought to be bigger than the Bucks and Good Brothers being Frenemies.
> 
> Hope they at least have the wedding and Britt Baker match between the BR and main event or the BR could kill the main event spots a bit.


Nah they won't win. They literally said last week that they were gonna win and challenge the Good Brothers which would make it way too predictable to have them win.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Hitman1987 said:


> There’s some logic here I just think it’s a bit much to have a 10 team battle royal just for the current champs to win it to then face a team who wasn’t in it. Entering yourself in a battle royal for your own title seems like a heel thing to do, and the bucks aren’t proper heels. I’m also not sure why the Bucks would want to chose GB anyway as they were friends and fighting on the same team last week.
> 
> Just feels like it’s going to be a clusterfuck of epic proportions to me.





Hitman1987 said:


> There’s some logic here I just think it’s a bit much to have a 10 team battle royal just for the current champs to win it to then face a team who wasn’t in it. Entering yourself in a battle royal for your own title seems like a heel thing to do, and the bucks aren’t proper heels. I’m also not sure why the Bucks would want to chose GB anyway as they were friends and fighting on the same team last week.
> 
> Just feels like it’s going to be a clusterfuck of epic proportions to me.


I actually agree that the Battle Royale idea is a weird way to get where I think there going. My post was just to point out that it seemed obvious because the teams involved. Maybe they go a different route and it is more entertaining. I was rewatching Revolution from last year and they showed the video package for the tag title match. It reminded me of the Tag Team Battle Royal that The Bucks won to get the right to face Omega/Hangman. It was a really good match and included the best superkick sell I have ever seen (the one to Sammy). So maybe they can make it work.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Main event should be fun and I'm actually excited for Sabian's wedding. Hoping something crazy goes down like her cheating on Kip with Miro or something like that. The rest of the card is ok as well. Hoping Archer beats Kingston.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Most of the show looks pretty good! That battle royale is gonna be a major clusterfuck though.

Hopefully Miro turns on kip or some other crazy shit happens. Has there ever been a wrestling wedding without any shenanigans?



Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Edge will appear on NXT tomorrow. OMG they are so desperate for ratings 😂


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

FTR suspended for 1 week will be replaced by Silver and reynolds.

Probably didn't want them to be pinned.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

According to Tony Khan's drunken IMPACT ad with Schiavone, there'll also be Hangman/Hardy vs. Chaos Project on Dynamite.

As for FTR, my guess is one of them has a personal issue.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

ProjectGargano said:


> Edge will appear on NXT tomorrow. OMG they are so desperate for ratings 😂


They are literally doing the same thing they have done for years with the Royal Rumble winners. Edge will go to each show to do a little promo to make people guess who he will choose. RAW, NXT and Smackdown on Friday.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Prized Fighter said:


> I actually agree that the Battle Royale idea is a weird way to get where I think there going. My post was just to point out that it seemed obvious because the teams involved. Maybe they go a different route and it is more entertaining. I was rewatching Revolution from last year and they showed the video package for the tag title match. It reminded me of the Tag Team Battle Royal that The Bucks won to get the right to face Omega/Hangman. It was a really good match and included the best superkick sell I have ever seen (the one to Sammy). So maybe they can make it work.


I appreciated your original post as there’s a lot of moving parts in this Kenny/Mox/GB/Bucks storyline (too many in my opinion) and I don’t follow the Hardy party impact storyline so I can see now where they might want it to go.

There are some decent talents involved in the match (JB, PnP, MJF, Sammy, Stu) but I just think it’s going to be spot after spot with the other people involved. 

As somebody also mentioned above, I also don’t understand why all 3 inner circle teams are in it as they recently had a triple threat to decide who is going to be the tag team of inner circle.

This match just seems like a way to get everybody on the ‘special’ show.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

For the people who are confused about the Inner Circle situation; Do you watch Dark? If you do, do you pay attention? If you said yes to both questions you would not be confused and know what is going on and how the IC will be splitting up.






at 1:14:40 Excaliber finishes the AEWShop plug and starts talking about the Triple Treat and the ramifications of MJF and Jericho winning. There should be no more confusion after listening as to why there are 3 Inner Circle tag teams in the Battle Royale.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

Well though I am interested to see where the Matt and Hangman situation goes did their jobber opponents have to be Chaos Project? The less Luthor on my screen the better. Still it should hopefully progress a storyline I am actually interested in just going to have to take the good with the likely very very bad.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Theeee acclaimed - ‘throw em out’


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356769110655295490


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356263657882210304


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

ProjectGargano said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356263657882210304


Not to be that guy but he was signed to the nxt brand he should know the answer to his question lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Looks like Kenta may be showing up tonight


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I think this is like the 10th time Kenta has teased something like this and nothing happens.

The week he doesn't tease anything, I'll believe he's coming.


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Theeee acclaimed - ‘throw em out’
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356769110655295490


Decent level to that! Fair play if they can keep that up. They'l shoot up the marquee!!

Love a good gimmick!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

This is why I love Wednesdays! Stacked card tonight! 🔥

I also love Wednesdays for my #WomanCrushWednesday 😳


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hangman/Matt Hardy vs Chaos Project is meh, but at least it advances the Hangman/Matt Hardy thing. Hopefully its a quick one.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TD Stinger said:


> I think this is like the 10th time Kenta has teased something like this and nothing happens.
> 
> The week he doesn't tease anything, I'll believe he's coming.


its gonnnaaaa happppeeeennnnnn!!

(although... maybe not tonight)


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Kinda disappointed there's no "Road To Beach Break" video for tonight's episode. It would have been epic given how great they have been for previous episodes.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Prosper said:


> Kinda disappointed there's no "Road To Beach Break" video for tonight's episode. It would have been epic given how great they have been for previous episodes.


They really should be doing them all the time


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

Prosper said:


> Hangman/Matt Hardy vs Chaos Project is meh, but at least it advances the Hangman/Matt Hardy thing. Hopefully its a quick one.


I love me some Luther. Hes at least somewhat memorable. I hope he sticks around a while, even to just job regularly.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

Arm Drag! said:


> I love me some Luther. Hes at least somewhat memorable. I hope he sticks around a while, even to just job regularly.


I think Ryzin could play a Luther type but less annoying.


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

JBLGOAT said:


> I think Ryzin could play a Luther type but less annoying.


Had to google him. Looks alright yeah! Pastor William Eaver is another dude Ive saw that had a bit of charisma.


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

Pastor William Eaver could easily debut as PACs actual Pastor as they have a similar accent and could sell a connection.

PAC no longer wants to be a bastard. Seeks gods help. The Pastor is corrupt. It'd be a solid intro.

Ive not seen him go much in the ring though, I gotta say.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Quite hyped for tonight's show actually. AEW has the bad habit of losing momentum, but if this is as good as it looks, it'll be two great shows in a row and 4 out of 5 for the year so far (the crappy one being the Cody/Avalon show). I do wish the Chaos Project wouldn't be put on Dynamite though, Luther is hard to watch.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Looking forward to:


The Wedding should be fun in a Jerry Springer way, I hope anyway
Main Event looks sweet
Interested to see where TR vs Britt is going with the tournament coming up
Despite AEW's Lumberjacks never doing any Lumberjacking, looking forward to Kingston and Archer

Not so much:


Hangman and Hardy. Feels like poor Hangmans just treading water these days, I assume they're just going to keep having him "try out" with different factions until after Revolution
Darby and Sting. Just can't imagine it's going to be that special.
I'm gonna just go ahead and guess that The Bucks win so they can use the "champs get to pick their challengers" stipulation, and then they're going to pick someone who wasn't in the royale. My guess is Gallows and Anderson piss them off earlier in the episode somehow and the Bucks pick them.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Hopefully this lives up to the awesome last special


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ripcitydisciple said:


> For the people who are confused about the Inner Circle situation; Do you watch Dark? If you do, do you pay attention? If you said yes to both questions you would not be confused and know what is going on and how the IC will be splitting up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That explanation made it worse. If Jericho & MJF get all IC tag title opportunities then why rank PnP and them all being in the battle royale is kayfabe dumb on Management's part.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

The match I want to see the most is Britt Baker vs Thunder Rosa.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Theeee acclaimed - ‘throw em out’
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356769110655295490


Thats actually pretty funny!! Liked all the diggs.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

As far as the show format goes:

1. Tag Team Battle Royal (Opener)
2. Britt vs. Rosa
3. Archer vs. Kingston
4. The Wedding (End of Hour 1)
5. Hangman & Hardy vs. Chaos Project (Piss Break before Main Event)
6. Elite vs. Mox, PAC, Fenix (Main Event)

For the love of God, do not put Britt and Rosa in the 9:30 spot like they always do.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> As far as the show format goes:
> 
> 1. Tag Team Battle Royal (Opener)
> 2. Britt vs. Rosa
> ...


This seems like the right way to order the show to me.


----------



## Unityring (Jun 25, 2020)

Excuse my negativity,but I find Austin Gunn soooo annoying.
I hate all the stuff he does on AEW’s insta page.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Matches i'm looking forward to most tonight are Archer/Kingston and the 6 man tag. Baker/Rosa should be good and the winner most likely gets Shida at Revolution.

The page/Hardy tag team match should basically be a 2 minute squash. After the match Hardy asks Page to join him, which he refuses, PP then come out and attack page and dark order come out and help page setting up either Page v hardy at Revolution or page silver and Reynolds v hardy party



TD Stinger said:


> As far as the show format goes:
> 
> 1. Tag Team Battle Royal (Opener)
> 2. Britt vs. Rosa
> ...


That's the exact order I would have it as well.


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

Every person who pitches a wedding angle for a wrestling show should be fired on the spot. Repeat the process until there are none of them left.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

famicommander said:


> Every person who pitches a wedding angle for a wrestling show should be fired on the spot. Repeat the process until there are none of them left.


Apparently it's a real wedding


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

rbl85 said:


> Apparently it's a real wedding


That doesn't make it any better.

Weddings, butler nonsense, Shaq wrestling, Snoop Dogg off the top rope. This is exactly the sort of WWE nonsense that AEW was supposed to rescue fans from.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

rbl85 said:


> Apparently it's a real wedding


It is? I thought it was scripted...


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

famicommander said:


> That doesn't make it any better.
> 
> Weddings, butler nonsense, Shaq wrestling, Snoop Dogg off the top rope. This is exactly the sort of WWE nonsense that AEW was supposed to rescue fans from.


Case in point; Drake Mavericks wedding was real too, but they had R-Truth pin him and steal the 24/7 title. Nobody but Vince thought that was a good idea.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

I also didn't know this was their real life wedding lol. I wonder if Joey Janela will be in attendance? I remember him and Penelope ford were dating when AEW first started


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

Way to save money on wedding videos, I guess.
Weddings aside, I don't know if I have any desire to see TYB vs Dark Order


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Kip Sabian & Penelope Ford Are REALLY Getting Married At AEW Beach Break*



> While speaking to TV Insider, Kip Sabian revealed that he and Penelope Ford are legitimately getting married at Beach Break.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Source:








Kip Sabian & Penelope Ford Are REALLY Getting Married At AEW Beach Break


AEW is holding a special episode tonight for Dynamite. Beach Break has a loaded card, but there will also be a very unique segment as well. It will also




www.ringsidenews.com


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> *Kip Sabian & Penelope Ford Are REALLY Getting Married At AEW Beach Break*
> 
> 
> Source:
> ...


Really smart to get Tony to pay for their wedding.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Man Im all kind of pumped for tonight, I wonder if they can book a better wedding than all of WWE's past weddings


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Man Im all kind of pumped for tonight, I wonder if they can book a better wedding than all of WWE's past weddings


Too many geeks involved and it was always going to be tough to beat that Eric Bischoff reveal though.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I hope KENTA shows up tonight with the rest of BC and beat the shit out of Moxley tonight!


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

They need to do something with Jungle Boy’s entrance so that it fits with the song.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

The audio is a complete mess.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Excalibur already botching calls by calling the Bucks men.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Between Jungle Boy’s theme and Sammy Hagar, it’s like I blasted back to 1985.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wait, they cut AWAY from Kassidy diving?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Should be a chaotic cluster fuck match but should be entertaining.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

What a mess.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Great run for Luchasaurus.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Did they just change the rules again lol


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

Could luchasaurus not just buy a new mask?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Little son of a gun


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

No, not Hungee Silver! ☹


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

JR is amazing.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

God the booking is dumb.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow all the goofs have actually been eliminated!


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

Thank god


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

La Parka said:


> JR is amazing.


He knows it sucks.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Some dumb moments but not a bad BR so far.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This crowd sounds pretty loud tonight.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I would be ok with The Acclaimed winning.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

Is this live


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> Is this live


Yeah it is


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Well it’s Jericho/MJF for sure then


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Jericho looking 7 months pregnant instead of 9 tonight.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Wardlow looks like a million bucks in that long black coat. Unfortunately, he’s gonna be stuck in the mid-card for years.


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

What’s with this show being called Beach Break? Is there anything beach related here?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Bucks vs Jericho/MJF at the PPV.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

imscotthALLIN said:


> What’s with this show being called Beach Break? Is there anything beach related here?


They have...two random surf boards.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hmm this mash-up isn't bad.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Some of these eliminations looked like botches at times.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Jericho needed a win like that


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Fucking do something with Wardlow for fuck sake. So sick of him moving nowhere and just being the guy in the background.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Not a bad battle Royal. Don’t really care for Jericho and MJF getting the shot though.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jericho > Edge


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

imscotthALLIN said:


> What’s with this show being called Beach Break? Is there anything beach related here?


Hey show some respect, they put up surfboards by the entrances and a big oversized beach ball in the crowd. 

In all seriousness I don't understand a beach themed special in February, even if it is in Florida.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

So it’s not even gonna be MJF vs Sammy at Revolution...they’re gonna drag this until DON? 😂


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

imscotthALLIN said:


> What’s with this show being called Beach Break? Is there anything beach related here?


I think the allusion is Jacksonville?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Acclaimed lost and everything is good in the world.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

imscotthALLIN said:


> What’s with this show being called Beach Break? Is there anything beach related here?


Where are the bikini womens? 🧐


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

That was way superior to that Royal Rumble garbage!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Wasn’t too bad of a battle Royal, I like that your whole team team is not eliminated if one guy is thrown over


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Yay, a Jade Cargill vignette.*


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Jericho and MJF vs the Bucks will be good but it's obvious who's winning


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

I knew there would be this in the thread when I saw the battle royale


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jade is a little too muscular for me. She looks good tho.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> That was way superior to that Royal Rumble garbage!


Which botch was your favorite?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jade looks like a mega star and hasn't even wrestled yet.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

What do Sting and Darby Allin have in common? They both have white face paint. Book it!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Ororo Munroe ate Forge and Black Panther.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Jade looks hot as shit I see why they want to push her, she better deliver in the ring


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> That was way superior to that Royal Rumble garbage!


Lmaooo


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Adapting said:


> Which botch was your favorite?


The Handcuffs one.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jade is built better than 80% of the male roster. 🤣


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Jade looks like a million bucks and they obviously see a lot in her. I just hope that translates to the ring.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

AEW supremacy mode 😤


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Why do they always need Tony in the ring for the promos?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

TD Stinger said:


> Jade looks like a million bucks and they obviously see a lot in her. I just hope that translates to the ring.


She's still super green, give her time


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Schiavone looks more legit than Darby.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

rbl85 said:


> She's still super green, give her time


Well, if she is so green why is having a push?


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

Has anyone in AEW actually seen Cargill in the ring? Anyone said anything about her?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Is this gonna be another promo interrupted by Tazz and company

Jesus that didn't take long lmao


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Anyone else remember when Mia Yim was called Jade in TNA?


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

"Snow" at the "beach".

Yes. Much sense.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

JELLY next week? Wow.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Would it be a surprise if Jim Johnston is actually in AEW making some of this music?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Darby vs Janela could be a fun train wreck.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They're stuck outside the building, with an official mic lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Team Tax always interrupts too quickly


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> They're stuck outside the building, with an official mic lol


VERY good point.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Darby vs Janela could be a fun train wreck.


My boy Janela will carry him to a 3.5 star match


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

I’m surprised Janela hasn't been exiled to dark like Sonny


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Thats how to cut a promo when matched against a legend! Not that respect shit those WWE clowns do!


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

scshaastin said:


> Anyone else remember when Mia Yim was called Jade in TNA?


Yep, I remember that, and the Doll House stable in general.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Starks and Sting in a staring contest in 2 weeks book it Tony


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Cash that check , Sting!

Cha cha ching!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

An OK segment.

But, the Team Taz vs. Darby feud needs to die after Revolution.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Team Taz really needs to be allowed to beat up Sting prior to the PPV though


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

ProjectGargano said:


> Well, if she is so green why is having a push?


She has da look.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> I’m surprised Janela hasn't been exiled to dark like Sonny


He usually is, they only bring him on Dynamite for high profile jobs now.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

They could of done so much more with Sting...it’s f**** Sting damn it. 😂


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Darby vs Janela actually doesn’t sound bad


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wow a women's match not in the 9.30 spot.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Britt vs Rosa next fuck yeah


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Wow a women's match not in the 9.30 spot.


Cuz these are the two good women they have


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The women here are much better than that Bianca and Sasha shit stinking up Smackdown


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Where are the bikini womens?


Same place as the Raw Underground dancers


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> The women here are much better than that Biancs and Sasha shit stinking up Smackdown


I know you’re a bit obsessed but I don’t think you can fault the E for their women’s roster


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Rosa will carry Britt to a good match.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> The women here are much better than that Bianca and Sasha shit stinking up Smackdown


Better than Billie Kay as well dont forget.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

So, is Rosa signing then?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Remember when Thunder Rosa was on Joe Cronin show? That was just last year and here she is shes in AEW!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Im enjoying this duo. Nice booties too


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Im enjoying this duo. Nice booties too


True. Thunder Rosa can sit on my face.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Whoanma said:


> So, is Rosa signing then?


Probably, NWA hasn't run for months and have very little money (Starks was offered $250 a month to stay). Rosa will probably become officially All Elite when her contract ends.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Britt is very easy on the eyes 😳


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Nice chant for Thunder


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Thunder Rosa would be a fucking good addition to the AEW women's roster.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Rosa is the face of the division when she signs lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

rbl85 said:


> She's still super green, give her time


Shes not gonna get the benefit of fan patience considering how much of a push she’s already getting.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Was Thunder Rosa's theme Thunderstruck or something? Why are they singing that?

If so she should totally come out to that!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This feels like a legit grudge match, I like it.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

They haven’t don much yet but thanks to Rosa this feels like 2 women who hate each other.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think they were chanting Thunderstruck by AC/DC?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Britt is turning into a really nice in ring talent


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Reba is hilarious


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

Picture in picture sucks ass, basically telling you nothing matters and how bad network TV is


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Rosa’s back must be really hurting from all the carrying,


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

When is Statlander coming back?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Great match damn


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This is good but again AEW ruins it by dragging this thing.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The lower back of Dr Britt Baker 😳😳


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Damn Britt fucked up there.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Britt won, wow.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

They sure love to make the refs look like dumbasses in AEW.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Huge win for Britt.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Heels doing heel things for the win. Good shit.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Finish wasnt executed that well but that aside a very good match. Both womb looked like stars.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Very good match that delivered the way it should have. Britt was the right winner.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

That match was awesome.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Sleazy Matt is intriguing.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

TD Stinger said:


> Finish wasnt executed that well but that aside a very good match. *Both womb looked like stars.*


I wouldn't go that far


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

***1/2


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

"Lost $400 playing with stocks"


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Hangman used to be the best thing in AEW. Now he’s teaming with Matt Hardy...


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Baker vs Rosa was a good match. Does the rivalry continue?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Trophies said:


> "Lost $400 playing with stocks"


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

This commercial break was brought to you by cody


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mr316 said:


> Hangman used to be the best thing in AEW. Now he’s teaming with Matt Hardy...


It's a long term redemption storyline. I'd put money on Hangman being top babyface in AEW this time next year.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

"I'm not here to form a tag team"

... forms a tag team. Oh okay.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

3venflow said:


> It's a long term redemption storyline. I'd put money on Hangman being top babyface in AEW this time next year.


bet accepted.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Matt Hardy is doing much better now, better than being thrown on Main Event to do a job to a complete no count! His brother shouldnt be doing that shit


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Luther.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Please keep this short.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Matt Hardy is doing much better now, better than being thrown on Main Event to do a job to a complete no count! His brother shouldnt be doing that shit


Obsessed


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

That was a great match. Better then anything Billie Kay could ever do in a ring. Just wanted to point that out for some reason.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

3venflow said:


> It's a long term redemption storyline. I'd put money on Hangman being top babyface in AEW this time next year.


He didn’t need a stupid one year redemption storyline. He was red hot a few months ago. Imagine Austin being red hot in 97 and Vince decides to give him a 1 year redemption story with the goodwins.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Tony’s ‘friend’ called ‘Melvin’?... Really? 🤣


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Do you hear all of those clicks, pushing the buttons on remotes? It is the music of the people who won’t watch this shit at all.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

La Parka said:


> bet accepted.


Hangman is part of the Elite and all the talk early on was that they had a long term plan to be a lead figure in the company. Everything points to Hangman vs Omega down the line.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

redban said:


> Baker vs Rosa was a good match. Does the rivalry continue?


I hope so, having an actual story and said story ends in a good match doesn't happen often in AEW's women's division and is something that needs to happen more often.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Isn’t Beach Break a move that Orange Cassidy does?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Thank God for that...


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Nice and short


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh yay more school girls.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Aja fuckin Kong and Maki Itoh!!!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Lmao Matt


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

AEW needs new belts.

The World Title is good but the Tag Titles look cheap, the TNT title is horrible (and naming it after the network is tacky as hell), and the women's title is absolutely tiny.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

Cornette is gonna love all the joshi wrestlers


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

I could totally see WWE ripping this with Billie finding a partner and tagging in for the win like how Matt just did it 😂😂


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Riho on the American side?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

More Japanese women i ain't ever heard of. Some of them look cute though. 😏


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

famicommander said:


> AEW needs new belts.
> 
> The World Title is good but the Tag Titles look cheap, the TNT title is horrible (and naming it after the network is tacky as hell), and the women's title is absolutely tiny.


The women title looks like shit but they won’t replace it because Brandi designed it amd no one is allowed to upset Brandi.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Maki Itoh is awesome


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Ham and Egger said:


> More Japanese women i ain't ever heard of. Some of them look cute though. 😏


They can wrestle for the most part


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Whoanma said:


> Luther.


That's the Monday and Friday night garbage!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That tourney definitely looks interesting the concept is very different


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

A wedding.

I wonder if Billie Kay will be there.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Riho on the American side?


That was weird.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> More Japanese women i ain't ever heard of. Some of them look cute though. 😏


Facts lmao. You can't pay me enough to keep up with all their names.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

You would think they’d make a bigger deal out of their first ever AEW women champion coming back.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Whoanma said:


> Do you hear all of those clicks, pushing the buttons on remotes? It is the music of the people who won’t watch this shit at all.


Yeah, every Monday and Friday the remotes flick that WWE garbage off!


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Put the belt on Britt. She is red hot


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Excited to see Riho back. And I dont care what anyone says I enjoy Emi Sakura.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

You should. Joshi is pretty good and you'll eventually stop judging female wrestlers on looks


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Excited to see Riho back. And I dont care what anyone says I enjoy Emi Sakura.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

La Parka said:


> A wedding.
> 
> I wonder if Billie Kay will be there.


She showed Penelope her resume to show up as her bride's maid? 😳


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

They need to wake up and push Wardlow to the moon. The dude looks like a hollywood star.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357146507233878019


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

MJF is starting his coup!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

A wedding in wrestling isn't complete without a Kane appearance.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

TKO Wrestling said:


> Put the belt on Britt. She is red hot


Its Britt time! 🔥


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Well this ought to be stupid.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Who won Hardy & Page?

Btw, Is IC going to turn on Jericho & Sammy?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

And MJF makes his next snake move


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> Well this ought to be stupid.


It’ll be.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Lana mention 😂😂


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

OC to dump Orange Juice and show a cheating video.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

3venflow said:


> MJF is starting his coup!


Bout damn time


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Who won Hardy & Page?
> 
> Btw, Is IC going to turn on Jericho & Sammy?


Hardy and Page. Also, probably.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

James Mitchelle!!!! HOLY SHIT!


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Mr316 said:


> They need to wake up and push Wardlow to the moon. The dude looks like a hollywood star.


First thing I've ever seen you say that I agree with.

If he's not main eventing in the next 18 months then they are throwing money in the bin. It's fucking infuriating seeing him be the afterthought of the Inner Circle.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

Could they at least have a beach set instead of having a wedding in a ring


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Somebody is going in the cake 😆


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Can Miro just kill everyone here to end this nonsense?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Aww yeah, James Mitchell.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Wait... no.. SOMEBODY IS IN THE CAKE!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay so lets see what fuckery happens. Penelope looks hot as fuck.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Thats a fake cake.. means theres somebody there!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I hope Miro dumps Kip in a cake and moves on from this goofy ass bullshit.*


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

TD Stinger said:


> Can Miro just kill everyone here to end this nonsense?


Miro enjoys this sort of thing and you're a bad fan if you don’t


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Last wedding James Mitchel officiated someone got shot, last wedding Miro was at was a cuckfest and people got thrown into cake, these can't be bad omens or anything.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Wait... no.. SOMEBODY IS IN THE CAKE!


Marko Stunt


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn Jim is horny as fuck tonight


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn Penelope looks hot


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Whoanma said:


> Do you hear all of those clicks, pushing the buttons on remotes? It is the music of the people who won’t watch this shit at all.


The marriage will likely be highly rated, just watch LMFAO


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Prosper said:


> Damn Penelope looks hot


Shes not bad 😳


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Wish this’d end up as Dynasty’s Moldavian wedding.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

somerandomfan said:


> Last wedding James Mitchel officiated someone got shot, last wedding Miro was at was a cuckfest and people got thrown into cake, these can't be bad omens or anything.


This is the first time I have ever seen an event described as a cuckfest and I kinda like it


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This has to be the most random wrestling wedding ever to take place on TV. There’s pretty much no story behind it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Tit man, smart man Kip


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> You should. Joshi is pretty good and you'll eventually stop judging female wrestlers on looks


I’m mostly there, but not blind to attractive women. But of all the talk I see on here about how things have changed in wrestling, judging women on their looks seems to have held strong.

Though JR is doing it 🤣


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Father James Mitchel reminds me of Judas Mesias


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

To be fair this is still better acting than a lot of stuff on WWE


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Geezus


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

Mr316 said:


> This has to be the most random wrestling ever to take place on TV. There’s pretty much no story behind it.


I love impact but TNA has had some pretty random out there things on TV.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> To be fair this is still better acting than a lot of stuff on WWE


Ikr!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Yikes. I hope she wasn't going to say what I think


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Ikr!


Yep, for instance Miz Morrison is cringier


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Whoanma said:


> Wish this’d end up as Dynasty’s Moldavian wedding.


Who else here’s old enough to remember that? 🤣


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Father James Mitchel reminds me of Judas Mesias


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Man & Wife? hahaha


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Miro taking the shots at that Lashley and Lana garbage 😂😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Miro 😂


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This is cringe AS FUCK!!!


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Well played Miro, that was where everything went wrong last time so fair enough.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Cue Orange Cassidy.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So no fuckery yet? Wow, amazed.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


That would be so cool if he joined AEW!


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

They won't play a wedding segment straight wtf


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The most boring wrestling wedding in history.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Whoanma said:


> Wish this’d end up as Dynasty’s Moldavian wedding.


 Memories 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

OC.....i bet you guys are right


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Haha nothing in it. Well least they didnt do the usual stuff.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

There is totally someone in the cake!


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Why am I even indulging this nonsense? 🤣


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Never open the human sized present


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Lol, I thought Orange Cassidy was in the box.*


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> That would be so cool if he joined AEW!


Didn't he just go to MLW? Don't know if that's a contract or a per appearance deal.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

LMAO. Miro is talented.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Theres Orange! See told you someone was in the cake 😂😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

LOL


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> So no fuckery yet? Wow, amazed.


*You spoke too soon 😂*


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Fuck off OC. Dweeb rat.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Wtf is going on...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Well that happened


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This is one of the worst segments I’ve ever seen. That’s why you need writers.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow so it basically was exactly the dumb Lashley/Lana wedding reenacted even dumber...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn Penelope...as the late Eddie said..Mamacita lol


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Oh hell it’s Orange Tragedy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

So fucking bad lmao


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Does this horrendous feud ever fucking end?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Two Sheds said:


> Wow so it basically was exactly the dumb Lashley/Lana wedding reenacted even dumber...


Basically. Bet this segment is highest rated lmfao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm just glad to hear Best Friends music again lol


----------



## Cube2 (Oct 5, 2019)

Dave will love this.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Yeah... wrestling weddings are rarely ever any good. At least I went into this one knowing it would suck. Miro was best part, but that's not saying much.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Garbage tier WWE lite segment. Please no one defend that trash.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well, the wedding could have been far dumber, I’ll give it that. Mitchell saved it really.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So this whole build was to just lead to revenge for the babyfaces? I mean they were the ones whole started this whole feud!!!!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

somerandomfan said:


> Didn't he just go to MLW? Don't know if that's a contract or a per appearance deal.


Not sure, he was in Lucha Underground til that went down.. not sure where he went to after that though


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I normally reserve liquor for Vince’s trash but may have to make some exceptions....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

It’s official. AEW is the new TNA. They have no idea what they’re doing. This segment alone proved it.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

100% Jericho and Miro


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

That was alright, mostly thanks to Mitchell being hilarious. I assume this leads to a tag match.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

TD Stinger said:


> Well, the wedding could have been far dumber, I’ll give it that. Mitchell saved it really.


How could've it been dumber?

If Chuck Taylor took a shit in the middle of the ring?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

LOL Miro was great but the OC stuff wasn’t, surprised they did the whole wedding before the fuckery


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

They built up that wedding for a long time. I was hoping for a Miro face turn. That was kinda pointless


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

FrankenTodd said:


> I normally reserve liquor for Vince’s trash but may have to make some exceptions....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whoever writes this shit was drinking while creating.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Dynasty did it better.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

They really managed to have the worst wrestling wedding of all time


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Two Sheds said:


> Garbage tier WWE lite segment. Please no one defend that trash.


You know people will.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

They need to stop trying with Kip Sabian. The guy has no personality.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Even when he's joking, Miro looks like he could tear anyone's head off. I'm begging AEW to put him in a competitive feud soon, he should be one of the company's top guys.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I am pretty convinced Russo is at least on the payroll part time.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Goldbond commercial 😂😂


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

They actually managed to make a dumber version of this:


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

0/10 not enough interracial cuckolding


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

And now for a completely different show. SCHIZOPHRENIC BOOKING.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Not at Revolution? Wow


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Shaquille has that silent rage. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I assume Shaq can't do too much anyway, but wasn't Black Tornado just the Judas Effect?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Prosper said:


> Not at Revolution? Wow


You want to pay for that train wreck?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

SHAQ match not on Revolution. Thank God.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Rushed entrances. I bet something overran.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Last time ended even better.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ham and Egger said:


> You want to pay for that train wreck?


No it’s a good thing I’m just surprised lol


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I think the worse part about the wedding segments are the 5 different threads it will spawn more than the wedding itself.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> They actually managed to make a dumber version of this:


Those were dark times 💀


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Everybody dies!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Londonlaw said:


> Rushed entrances. I bet something overran.


It was that waste of a wedding.


----------



## Cube2 (Oct 5, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> I am pretty convinced Russo is at least on the payroll part time.


nope blame tony khan, for this shit


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

JR is as bad as the football commentary with that "bodies are everywhere" shit 😂😂


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

Prosper said:


> LOL Miro was great but the OC stuff wasn’t, surprised they did the whole wedding before the fuckery


The wedding was complete trash,and again with pushing orange trassidy.so parts this show have been good,and other parts of the show are just the shits.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Holy shit Archer lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Archer desperately needs a win here


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Every kiss begins with Kay 😍😍


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Every kiss begins with Kay 😍😍
> 
> I love the Kay Jewelers commercial because they say that 😳


All my shit breaks begin with Kay. When she's on my screen.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Hes gonna rub some Goldbond on Cupcake Cody 😂


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Me personally I wouldn’t have done a battle Royal and a lumberjack match on the same show.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

Whoanma said:


> Last time ended even better.


I sometimes lay awake at night wondering how many kids get weird fetishes from the wrestling


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Absolute chaos lol this ref is horrible


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm down for Bear Country vs B&B


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Who were those new big guys?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Some shades of Lana with Blade there 😂😂


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Cube2 said:


> nope blame tony khan, for this shit


Even up to recently, Tony Khan says he’s partly inspired by Bill Watts’ Mid-South/UWF and wanted to model AEW on that...

We can all agree that’s not what we got.

I sometimes get WCW 2000 vibes from how the shows come across, with segments not linking smoothly with each other, and stipulations arbitrarily being thrown out.

So the Russo comparison is sadly apt.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Archer needed that badly


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Is that 50/50 booking?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

A lot of people here are going to hate Mei Suruga because she's smaller than Riho


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Yesssss, Archer gets his win back.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

At least Archer won...


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Bear Country coming in like beasts


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Tie breaker at Revolution hopefully


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

That was a match that happened. Just kind a big mess.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

What are they doing on the black couch? 😂😂


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Are the heels done fighting each other now?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Archer needed the win so that's good, but that was kind of a mess of a match really. 

BEAR COUNTRY. Put them on Dynamite. NOW.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Nice Lumber Jack match enjoyed that one more than others


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

KILL MARKO


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The end of Marko? Is FTR Face now? 😁😆😆


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hahaha they kidnapped the midget.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Yay!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Now throw Stunt down a flight of stairs.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

That was a Brazzers meme 💀


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Cornette is probably marking out at Marko being kidnapped by FTR.*


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Every segment and every match is just a mess lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> It's a long term redemption storyline. I'd put money on Hangman being top babyface in AEW this time next year.


Remember how his last long term story played out lol


----------



## Cube2 (Oct 5, 2019)

Londonlaw said:


> Even up to recently, Tony Khan says he’s partly inspired by Bill Watts’ Mid-South/UWF and wanted to model AEW on that...
> 
> We can all agree that’s not what we got.
> 
> ...


so 21 yrs later, russo is still to be blamed for a product he has nothing to do with. lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Haha nice kidnapping on live TV


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Real "bad men" would kill him...

Just saying.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I think Britt vs Rosa was really good. Everything else has just been there. Hope the main event delivers.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> The end of Marko? Is FTR Face now? 😁😆😆


Indeed they are, indeed.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Tony and JR couldn’t even muster enough care to sell that visual as maybe it should. Lol


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

TD Stinger said:


> I think Britt vs Swole was really good. Everything else has just been there. Hope the main event delivers.


*Thunder


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Trophies said:


> Now throw Stunt down a flight of stairs.


Not good enough. Off the top of the stadium.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> That tourney definitely looks interesting the concept is very different


What's different about it? Missed that part?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Anyone with a brain can see the mess AEW has become. Just shows that they never had a real vision of what they wanted the product to be. They have no idea where they’re going.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Tully should cut off one of Stunt ears while dancing to Stuck in the Middle with You.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Boldgerg said:


> Real "bad men" would kill him...
> 
> Just saying.


Looked kinda like they were gonna do something sexual tbh 💀


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

Two Sheds said:


> I am pretty convinced Russo is at least on the payroll part time.


Trust me,he's not even Russo would not have booked this shit.kingston vs archer, might have saved the the show.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

qntntgood said:


> Trust me,he's not even Russo would not have booked this shit.kingston vs archer, might have saved the the show.


Nothing could save this show short of Marko being thrown off the top of the stadium.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> What's different about it? Missed that part?


Domestic vs International


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

Boldgerg said:


> Real "bad men" would kill him...
> 
> Just saying.


I’m just gonna believe it turned into pulp fiction after it cut


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Says hes gonna be a bad bad boy with that Sonny Kiss thing in his corner 💀


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

What's up with Cody prepping for a match with Shaq working with a bunch of jobbers.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

What in the hell is this Cody match next week? Are they all freaking high backstage?


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> Who were those new big guys?


People who should be on the show,instead of being on aew dark.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Starting with Stunt, please.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Say what you want about Jelly Nutella, the dude can cut a promo.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The Bullet Club! 🤘🏻


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

This new Kenny theme rulez!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Cody and Avalon in a match together again next week, lol. This must be a troll move.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Elite got some new music


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> The end of Marko? Is FTR Face now? 😁😆😆


It would been more effective,if he was tied up and beaten to blood pulp.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Cube2 said:


> so 21 yrs later, russo is still to be blamed for a product he has nothing to do with. lol


Vince Russo preferred and ‘popularised’ a presentational style when it comes to wresting TV. He took it to WCW, TNA and even Rocky Mountain Pro. 

The TV/presentation template is there to be seen and it seems that AEW adopt it weekly.

So, if the shoe fits 😉


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

TD Stinger said:


> Cody and Avalon in a match together again next week, lol. This must be a troll move.


Avalon? Sounds like Megalon 😂😂


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Damn it TNT, I actually wanted to hear the promo Callis was about to cut.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Have they seriously changed Kenny's amazing theme to that generic dog shit? Surely not?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Prosper said:


> Elite got some new music


Add it to the playlist!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Domestic vs International


All the opening matches are USA vs Foreigner?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

TD Stinger said:


> Cody and Avalon in a match together again next week, lol. This must be a troll move.


The only people they’re trolling is themselves with this garbage.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Boldgerg said:


> Have they seriously changed Kenny's amazing theme to that generic dog shit? Surely not?


No it's a faction intro


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Boldgerg said:


> Have they seriously changed Kenny's amazing theme to that generic dog shit? Surely not?


It’s the Elites team the lyrics said Good Brothers multiple times


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> All the opening matches are USA vs Foreigner?


No there's a US bracket and a Japan bracket.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

That match was built on Dark. Peter Avalon and Bononi attacked Lee Johnson after he won a walk contest to Peter Avalon. And Lee Johnson is from Nightmare Family, so kinda makes sense.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> All the opening matches are USA vs Foreigner?


No i think the US wrestler will only fight a japanese wrestler in the final


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

somerandomfan said:


> No there's a US bracket and a Japan bracket.


Thanks


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

Damn even subway is making fun of how bad the new maddens are


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Cesar Bonini is a big guy, but has just been a bland jobber on Dark. That tag next week is really bizarre and doesn't belong on the flagship show. Once again they're shoving too many undercarders on Dynamite. At least put Bear Country on because they have something.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

rbl85 said:


> No it's a faction intro


Thank fuck for that.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mox sporting the new chest hair


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Ewe shut up Justin Roberts clown 😂😂


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

3venflow said:


> Cesar Bonini is a big guy, but has just been a bland higher on Dark. That tag next week is really bizarre and random. Once again they're shoving too many undercarders on Dynamite. At least put Bear Country on because they have something.


It's not random. Bononi and Avalon attacked Johnson on Dark 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Justin Roberts gets self indulgent with those ring announcements. Lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

3venflow said:


> Cesar Bonini is a big guy, but has just been a bland higher on Dark. That tag next week is really bizarre and doesn't belong on the flagship show. Once again they're shoving too many undercarders on Dynamite. At least put Bear Country on because they have something.


Not really random if you watch dark


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Gallows used Bowser Bomb!

.. Oh the attack missed!


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

Uh oh a flip WF will not be happy


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> Not really random if you watch dark


How many people will be aware of this minor angle? Hasn't been explained or anything. Bonini is completely unknown on Dynamite and Johnson isn't much higher. It's just a stupid match to book on Dynamite given the roster they have. Do B&B vs Bear Country instead after their beef.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Anyone know if Good Brothers are going to be a permanent addition to AEW?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This show was meh as hell this main event needs to pick it up


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Pac is insanely good.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Anyone know if Good Brothers are going to be a permanent addition to AEW?


Hopefully


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Mox stopped hitting the gym.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

Mox looks like every juggalo in my town now


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> Mox looks like every juggalo in my town now


Yeah. Doesn’t look like a top star.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

RapShepard said:


> This show was meh as hell this main event needs to pick it up


Baker vs Rosa was the highlight


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

rbl85 said:


> Not really random if you watch dark


Absolutely right. And I watch Dark.
But how many people watching on TV do?

Even if just a short clip showing Bononi and Avalon attacking Lee Johnson, some context would help the ‘casual’ at home. Otherwise it comes across as random.

Just like Bear Country. We know who they are, but even just a line or 2 from the commentators at the start identifying the lumberjacks would help those not online.

Treat each show like people are watching for the first time and (re)introduce each person and item,

As I’ve said before, if you’re a good minister, you preach to the congregation, and not just the choir.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Bet the Good Brothers would love to jump to AEW if they could. They should've joined at the start.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Fenix and PAC need to be both in the main event scene from now on.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Chan Hung said:


> Anyone know if Good Brothers are going to be a permanent addition to AEW?


They are signed with Impact so nope


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Bet the Good Brothers would love to jump to AEW if they could. They should've joined at the start.


Yeah yeah every non-WWE wrestler wants to sign with AEW heard it a million times on Twitter


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Fenix is unbelievable.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

redban said:


> Baker vs Rosa was the highlight


Thats just the beginning of how great this womens division is going to be going forward!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Rey Fenix is hyper as fuck. Is it natural? Or maybe its the coke? lol Guy is super quick holy shit!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Rey Fenix is on another level. Holy shit, this guy is GOOD.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Thats just the beginning of how great this womens division is going to be going forward!


[emoji23]


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

This is fantastic


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> Yeah yeah every non-WWE wrestler wants to sign with AEW heard it a million times on Twitter


More money and exposure in AEW, their friends from Japan in AEW. There was some heat because they reneged on an agreement to join AEW in 2019, hence them going to IMPACT. But that seems cleared up now.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

The god of pro wrestling shaking my head


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Awesome NJPW type main event this.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

This will trigger the AEW subforum bad


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Why is there even a ref in the ring?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This match is making up for all the fuckery we had tonight.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Fenix is going to fuck himself up something proper soon


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Fenix vs Guardrails is my favorite feud of 2021 so far.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

Ok that was pretty good


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*That Paradigm Shift sequence was sick.*


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Good shit.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lance Archer in the hosue


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

Look how red he is


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

See. It’s not that hard. Just put good talents in the ring. I don’t understand why they added so many jobbers to the show.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Lance Archer is a good guy now


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The right people won.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Yeah this was a C show. Also they're overdoing the lost match beatdown shit at this point.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Oh shit!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Kenta?


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

Lance Archer push?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

KENTAAAAA.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

KENTA.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*They ended the show with Kenta. Now that's good shit.*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh look, a dude most people are not going to know but people here will pretend it is Earth shattering.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mox needs to give a call to Sami Callahan.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Well, well, well...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Not even a bit interested in a possible NJPW involvement. Great on those who are


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Holy fucking shit


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

OH SHIT KENTA


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I CALLED IT, KENTA!!!!!! GO 2 SLEEP, MOTHERFUCKER!!!!!!!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The forbidden door’s been opened.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

That's Itami? He looks so different without the WWE shackles


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Two Sheds said:


> Oh look, a dude most people are not going to know but people here will pretend it is Earth shattering.


Overreaction goes both ways


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

Is bullet club moving to AEW after Kazuchika Okada beat them in Nagoya? Lol


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

KENTAAAAAA!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Four star main event and amazing ending. AEW, New Japan and IMPACT wrestlers in the same ring! THAT is why Dynamite is the best weekly show on TV, because even when some stupid shit happens, there's usually a banger or cool moment just around the corner.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357162388861177857


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

They don’t get it. Nobody gets it. The hardcore fans will get it. Everyone else have no clue what just happened and have no idea what NJPW is.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

@LifeInCattleClass 

Hm, may have been wrong, lol.

The main event and Britt vs. Rosa delivered. Everything else was just there. A decent show with a shock ending, but not what I would call a special episode for Dynamite.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

KENTA. HOLY FUCK. 

So is NJPW/AEW 100% going to happen now?

Overall, mostly an average show. Rosa/Britt and the 6-man were excellent, but yeah I can see why the wedding was so disliked. Everything else was decent.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

A gem of an ending for the hardcores! Match was unbelievable as well.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> Overreaction goes both ways


Sorry, it was just such a schizophrenic show as always. I would hope they do something to actually explain who this guy is considering most people in the West are going to remember him being a jobber in NXT.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Two Sheds said:


> Oh look, a dude most people are not going to know but people here will pretend it is Earth shattering.


Yeah ... I never heard of this Kenta dude before (serious)


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Isn't KENTA the US title the 3rd tier singles championship in NJPW?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn Tony Khan is literally bringing the wrestling world together tho, imagine Okada on Dynamite in the future


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

It's 205 Live jabroni Hideo Itami. That'll put butts in the seats.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

Mr316 said:


> They don’t get it. Nobody gets it. The hardcore fans will get it. Everyone else have no clue what just happened and have no idea what NJPW is.


My parents thought the go to sleep thing was cheap so yeah


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So Britts gonna win the belt right.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Prosper said:


> Damn Tony Khan is literally bringing the wrestling world together tho, imagine Okada on Dynamite in the future


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Great main event. Rey fenix is just ridiculous. My pvr shit the bed on me and recorded 47 minutes of nba basketball instead of 2 hours of dynamite lol. Gonna look for the highlights on youtube.

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

AEW is a reminder of why I love professional wrestling!


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Great main event, also HOLY SHIT KENTA IN AEW.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> They don’t get it. Nobody gets it. The hardcore fans will get it. Everyone else have no clue what just happened and have no idea what NJPW is.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

The G2S could have been better. But holy shit


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Two Sheds said:


> Sorry, it was just such a schizophrenic show as always. I would hope they do something to actually explain who this guy is considering most people in the West are going to remember him being a jobber in NXT.


Hard to explain who he is when he appear for 1 min


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

It was a great main event but it was also the most schizophrenic show they have had so far. Give all the goofs the second show and let the market decide who wins, Stop mixing good stuff with the WWE lite nonsense.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

Soooooo… how are the tonal and realism differences gonna be handled?
They’ll probably just part time I guess.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Why is there even a ref in the ring?


Its Aubrey!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> Hard to explain who he is when he appear for 1 min


Knowing them, they will probably put it on YouTube and not the actual show. I hope I am wrong, but look at the actual history of this stuff with them.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Its Aubrey!


And they are burying her by having her not count or actually ref the match which sucks because she is usually very good.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Fenix is going to fuck himself up something proper soon


Something tells me he may get off to getting hurt and enjoy it   👽


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Something tells me he may get off to getting hurt and enjoy it


Maybe, because I swear that's like 3 weeks in a row he hit barricade on dives


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Can you guys please stop talking about the "casual" fans please? Theres no casual fans who watch Dynamite religiously, pretty sure 90% of their viewers know what NJPW and who KENTA is.

Great moment. The forbidden door is officially open!


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

Tsvetoslava said:


> *Can you guys please stop talking about the "casual" fans please? *Theres no casual fans who watch Dynamite religiously, pretty sure 90% of their viewers know what NJPW and who KENTA is.
> 
> Great moment. The forbidden door is officially open!


Don't worry about it. It's pretty obvious why they care so much about casuals.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Tsvetoslava said:


> Can you guys please stop talking about the "casual" fans please? Theres no casual fans who watch Dynamite religiously, pretty sure 90% of their viewers know what NJPW and who KENTA is.
> 
> Great moment. The forbidden door is officially open!


Whats a casual fan? We all wrestling fans right?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Tsvetoslava said:


> Can you guys please stop talking about the "casual" fans please? Theres no casual fans who watch Dynamite religiously, pretty sure 90% of their viewers know what NJPW and who KENTA is.
> 
> Great moment. The forbidden door is officially open!


If you're gonna do it i wouldnt have started with Kenta. He has the Hideo Itami stinch on him.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I was not the biggest fan of Hideo Otami but KENTA showing up on Dynamite is fun. At the end of the day, can't we just do fun things and not worry about how it appeals to casuals?


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

I honestly have no idea who kenta is. When excalibur said he's here to challenge for the whatever the fuck championship! Like of course everybody knows that.....



Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Good to see people pretending that Kenta is a big deal. It was an ok show but nothing to write home about, an improvement on last week at least. 5/10


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Geeee said:


> I was not the biggest fan of Hideo Otami but KENTA showing up on Dynamite is fun. At the end of the day, can't we just do fun things and not worry about how it appeals to casuals?


Casuals are who they should be targeting though


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

So overall it was a bumpy show that was made by two matches.

- Britt vs. Thunder was one of my favourite AEW's women's matches. They got time to work and the match had a proper build-up. It felt like a legit grudge match and Rosa put on a hell of a performance. Britt isn't at her level yet but is improving rapidly and this was a big win for her. The match ran about 13 minutes which is long for an AEW women's match, but did not feel too long.

- The main event was as good as a six-man I've seen on U.S. soil in a long time. Great flow and fluidity to it, little to none of the awkwardness that can come in fast-paced AEW matches. Just six experienced pro wrestlers putting on a hell of a show. Felt like a sprint right out of Japan and Karl Anderson is low key one of the most underrated wrestlers around going back to his New Japan days. And then we had the great surprise of KENTA to cap off the show. AEW x IMPACT x NJPW in one ring!

- Archer vs. Eddie wasn't as good as last week but was decent. That's because the lumberjacks had too much of a presence and too many jobbers at ringside. Last week, it was just Eddie and Archer beating each other up for 10 minutes. However, I was glad to see Archer get his win back. He's not had many big wins in AEW but is always great to watch and feels like a star. His run-in after the main event was also interesting as it feels like we have former enemies forming an unlikely union to oppose the Elite/Bullet Club.

- Bear Country made a big impression in just seconds during the lumberjack match, a sign of a team who could play a role. It looks like they set up a feud with Butcher & Blade which could lead to some fun hoss fighting.

- AEW women's tournament looks really interesting. Aja Kong is one of the best women's wrestlers ever and even if she's past her prime, it's good to see her back. And Maki Itoh is just really funny.

On the flip side...

- The opener had its moments but all those tag teams in the ring, with about 10 minutes to work with after the entrances meant a lot of messiness. I suppose Jericho/MJF winning makes sense to sell the PPV, but I was hoping again for PnP to win. It did further the dissension with Sammy who later on walked out of their dressing room. Sammy seems alone in his hatred for MJF now though.

- The wedding wasn't actually that bad for a while, but the post-match became all kinds of messy. I really want this feud to end, Miro has beaten Trent and Chuck in singles and is above all this. What I like about Miro is even when he's goofing off, he's like the guy who is constantly passive aggressive and who you don't want to f**k with. I know there is a long waiting list for pushes, but Miro should be at least in semi main event status soon.

- Some of the sloppy production issues that always seem to happen when Dynamite is live. Their taped shows always feel more polished.

Next week's card unfortunately looks underwhelming again. This is the pattern... good, good, meh, good, good, meh. They always seem to stall their own momentum with almost a 'breather' show. They could pull these off but they end up putting too many undercarders on. Who really wants to see Cody/Johnson vs. Bonini/Avalon? I mean, really? None of those non-Cody guys have shown much at all. If you're going to throw unknowns on the show, at least follow up on Bear Country's involvement in the Lumberjack Match with a tag or six man tag.

However... I have to admit, Darby vs. Janela has me interested. And I don't like Janela. But against the right opponent he can have good matches with big bumps.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> If you're gonna do it i wouldnt have started with Kenta. He has the Hideo Itami stinch on him.


It will happen when the covid shit is over. You cant debut a guy like Okada when theres 100 people in the crowd.

Btw, people are excited mostly because of the partnership between AEW and New Japan not because of KENTA lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Fuck the casuals, I want this epic crossover of promotions!!!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

-Tag Team Battle Royal was OK but kind of cluster-fucked. I do like how in AEW the entire team is not eliminated when one guy goes over. Luchasaurus had a nice showing so did Jungle Boy in a way. Jericho and MJF winning makes sense in regards to the IC story. MJF talking to Santana/Ortiz starts the next step of MJF turning the IC against Jericho. Glad they didn't go the predictable route in having the Bucks win.

-The Jade Cargill vignette was incredible. She looks like an absolute star and we haven't even seen her in the ring. I like that they're doing the mixed tag match on Dynamite though, we don't need that at Revolution.

-The Darby/Sting segment was OK. They can do better though. Sting had a nice little promo there to end it. I do wish Team Taz would stop interrupting so often and so quickly into Sting/Darby segments though.

-Britt Baker vs Thunder Rosa was phenomenal. Loved every minute of it. Britt Baker looked great as did Rosa. Having Britt Baker win via heel work was the best outcome. I think this would be the biggest win of her career. I like tournament set up with Japanese and U.S talent being involved. Opens me up to new talent from around the world. I like that both Britt and Rosa are included.

-The wedding sucked. Miro was great though. The guy has some crazy charisma and I don't think this made him look bad. It's surprising that they actually did the whole wedding without fuckery until after the kiss. I guess because this was their "real" wedding according to reports I saw? This is just leading to OC vs Miro at Revolution. Hopefully Miro moves on to something better after its done.

-Hangman/Hardy vs Chaos Project was short and sweet. No complaints here. I liked the FTR promo and the Marko kidnapping too.

-Kingston and Archer had a nice fight. I liked the use of the lumberjacks but it got a little messy as it went on. Glad Archer got his win back.

-Main event was incredible stuff. Nice action from all the men involved. Made the Elite look pretty strong to win essentially clean here. Dope main event with a dope ending. Kenta showing up was expected but also unexpected because none of us really knows how deep the partnership is with New Japan. Now we know that they are at least talking. Tony will have aligned NJPW, AAA, NWA, and Impact. That's insane for a beginner. The guy is truly making wrestling exciting again and opening up the borders and the wrestling "universe" makes it feel like anything can happen on Dynamite. Its fresh and exciting.

Decent show tonight. Britt/Rosa and the main event were the high points, everything else was average.

*Overall: 7.5/10*


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Só, can't AEW use Stardom girls? Mayu Iwatani would have been awesome.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Casuals are who they should be targeting though


Well, if the casuals aren't concerned about Jon Moxley's well-being, then there's nothing AEW can offer them, since he's the top guy.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

The ‘casuals’ are not as insignificant as is being stated just now.

Any show worth their salt should be looking for ways to grow their audience. Eventually, TNT will demand it of AEW to justify their expense, no matter how cheap it may be.

AEW isn’t an exclusive club on TV, and it’s not behind a paywall, so the aim should be to grab viewers and get them to stay. 

For me, that’s why explaining, explaining again, and then some more, is important, so no-one who is unfamiliar gets lost and turns away. 

If today was the first Dynamite show I saw, and was unfamiliar with AEW as a whole, I’d ask of the show, who are these people? Tell me who they are? What’s their (immediate) story and why should I care? If you tell me and show me why I should, I might bring some mates along next time it’s on.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

2/10


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357172439831183360

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Tsvetoslava said:


> Can you guys please stop talking about the "casual" fans please? Theres no casual fans who watch Dynamite religiously, pretty sure 90% of their viewers know what NJPW and who KENTA is.
> 
> Great moment. The forbidden door is officially open!


Ignore those, they got no idea what a thing like this means for the real fans.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Londonlaw said:


> The ‘casuals’ are not as insignificant as is being stated just now.
> 
> Any show worth their salt should be looking for ways to grow their audience. Eventually, TNT will demand it of AEW to justify their expense, no matter how cheap it may be.
> 
> ...


The trade off of course is that if they spent the last few weeks explaining to us who KENTA is, he couldn't show up on Dynamite as a surprise


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well if this makes anyone feel better. I dont know much about Kenta, but fuck id rather take him over Bad Bunny :-D


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Well if this makes anyone feel better. I dont know much about Kenta, but fuck id rather take him over Bad Bunny :-D


But the casuals know bad bunny


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

It was a decent show today. I thought the wedding segment was lame and brought the show down. And I know she’s a heel, but I really felt bad for Penelope Ford. She looked very much a sympathetic figure.

I’m glad Sammy walked out on Jericho and MJF. He should just quit the group. Bucks vs Jericho/MJF doesn’t sound that interesting to me.

The Britt-Rosa match was great! Britt has really improved over the past year.

The unveiling of the women’s tournament was a highlight for me. I wonder who will win the Japan bracket? 

The main event was solid. Kenta’s appearance was pretty cool. And I thought it was interesting that another wrestler with NJPW ties - Lance Archer - got involved. At the very least, this will have us fans talking and wondering. It’s exciting!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357174626179244034

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

KENTA told Kenny to fuck off on the post show and said he's only there for Mox. After he left, Kenny said they'd smooth it over and demanded a Kenny/KENTA vs Mox/Archer unsanctioned lights out match next week.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Just watced the battle royale and it was a clusterfuck. Luchasaurus looked good, so did jungle boy.

I really wanna see jungle boy vs sammy

Thunder rosa vs britt was excellent. TR just continues to impress and Britt keeps getting better. TR has a bootay.

Wedding was awful. 

Loved the shaq segment cause I love inside the NBA.

Eddie archer was meh. Way too much interference.

Main event was great and the debut was alright, hopefully they explain the mix rivalry with kenta in the coming weeks.

Would rate 6.5/10 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

3venflow said:


> KENTA told Kenny to fuck off on the post show and said he's only there for Mox. After he left, Kenny said they'd smooth it over and demanded a Kenny/KENTA vs Mox/Archer unsanctioned lights out match next week.


 HOLY SHIT did they really book that match for Dynamite


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

kyledriver said:


> Loved the shaq segment cause I love inside the NBA.


I agree. It’s more entertaining than actual basketball games.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Not official yet but looks like it!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357176188364607488


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

God damn I love AEW that's gonna be must see

So next week's card so far is/could be:

Kenta/Omega vs Mox/Archer Lights Out
Darby vs Janela TNT Title
Jericho/MJF vs The Acclaimed 

Looking good so far even Janela/Darby could be fun given the daredevil style they both wrestle


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

yaaaaaaay just what i want, more interference and more after match attacks


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Loved Britt/Rosa and the main event, but holy shit they really need to tighten things up across the board. It seemed like a lot of went down tonight was just improvised on the spot.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

There was a whole lot of mess tonight, clusterfucks, shitty wedding segment, the likes of Luther getting underserved tv time again.

However that main event and ending saved the show, first off Fenix yet again proved that he is the best high flyer in wrestling, when I first saw him in Lucha Underground you could easily tell how talented he was, since then somehow he’s got even better.

Finally the casuals can get fucked, more Kenta and NJPW the better, it may not fully happen but a NJPW crossover is something AEW desperately needs.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> I agree. It’s more entertaining than actual basketball games.


They don't even talk basketball half the time. Charles and EJ hold the show together, it's comedy tv and I love it.

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The Bunny > Bad Bunny


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Fucking A!

Decent show. I find myself enjoying Dynamite so much more watching the first hour or so as background noise while chasing the new toddler we’ve taken into the house (long story).

Britt-Rosa and the main event was fucking awesome. The Forbidden Door is all but a lock to open as it would seem NJPW is giving AEW a chance to not make Kenta look a fool like what happened with Okada in TNA.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

After a poor show a fortnight ago, last week and this week were good. 7.5/10

i would have liked to see luchasauras get an even bigger push ... but maybe tonight was the start of something.

future looks good


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

I see AEW fans on social media getting hyped for a NJPW partnership, cool your jets. This is likely more for New Japan to make inroads into the US for TV deal leverage or a one time push for Moxley on Strong.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> The Bunny > Bad Bunny


How many times did you mention WWE in the Dynamite thread tonight? 15-20? Knock it off. It’s fucking annoying.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Just finished watching. 

The wedding was fucking horrible holy shit i want my 10 minutes of life back that was possibly the the most boring and pointless shit ever done why was that on national TV? 

The main event was fucking incredible i dont like high flyers but holy fuck Fenix is so damn amazing to watch ive never seen anything like it the GTS was super bad and im surprised if they are doing this NJPW thing there blowing there load in he middle of the pandemic still i thought for sure they would wait till fans were back. 

These TV specials do the job in keeping you coming back for more ill say that.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

Oracle said:


> The main event was fucking incredible i dont like high flyers but holy fuck Fenix is so damn amazing to watch ive never seen anything like it the GTS was super bad and im surprised *if they are doing this NJPW thing there blowing there load in he middle of the pandemi*c still i thought for sure they would wait till fans were back.


It's not like it was Okada.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> I see AEW fans on social media getting hyped for a NJPW partnership, cool your jets. This is likely more for New Japan to make inroads into the US for TV deal leverage or a one time push for Moxley on Strong.


Is there any chance that the “second show” AEW promised...is actually a NJPW show on TNT!?


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Four star main event and amazing ending. AEW, New Japan and IMPACT wrestlers in the same ring! THAT is why Dynamite is the best weekly show on TV, because even when some stupid shit happens, there's usually a banger or cool moment just around the corner.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357162388861177857


I’ve not watched the show yet but Moxley’s selling here is awful. He pretty much takes Kenta’s finisher, then does a sit up, then decides to sell it.

If he wants to know how it‘s done just ask Kenny as he sold Mox’s DDT perfectly last week.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

One of the more entertaining battle royals I've seen with the right team winning so that's a couple points.

For the love of God I hate these sting Darby team tazz segments. This street fight cannot come quickly enough 

Thunder and britt was fantastic. Britts best match since shida busted her nose up. Add 2 more points 

The hangman match was mercifully short and I laughed my ass off at Luther hurting himself so add 1 point for that.

The wedding was awful. You spend months hyping it up and that's what we got? Atleast no 9ne was shot or roofed

That lumberjack match was fucking boring. These guys hate each other yet aside from a few spurts they wrestled with all the aggression and urgency of a forklift on the highway. And its no dq and the best way to show that off is a typical safe as hell wwe table bump? You couldn't have used the table for say the finishing blackout? I'm not asking for CZW sadism but for fuck sake give me violence 

The main event was great. And to emphasise my above criticism, the faces wrestled with hatred and vigor and intent. I actually bought that they hated their opponents and wanted to defend their home turf. I did like Kenny wrestling a more heelish self preservation and only put in effort when there's urgency style. Anderson was decent and gallows was himself. Post match was fun. Archer coming out was fun. I guess he was saving his murder rage for here. And the kenta appearance was great even if that gts was awful. I wouldn't call this load blowing. Kenta is hardly a naito or white or okada or shingo. But I do appreciate the tease and possible relationship. 2 points 

Overall a low 7


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Decent Battle royal, should have kept Jungle Boy as one of the last 3.

Didn't we see a similar Darby/Sting like this too? they've had in total like 3 different segment but each is repeated 2-3 times. 

Rosa/Britt had a great match. One of my top 5 AEW Women's matches.

I can't believe AEW didn't introduce James Mitchel. It's stuff like that just shows how they're only there for the hardcore, "if you know you know". The wedding was boring af.

Bear Country looks good! Good feud for them with B&B. Archer gets his win back and looks to be going after Good Brothers.

Kenta attacks Mox. Don't care much for Kenta, that GTS looked bad, but it opens a lot of doors..


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

A pretty good show, I enjoyed it a lot. The battle royal was fun, one of the better ones AEW has done.

The wedding segment was actually watchable, which is good enough for me, still better than I expected it to be. Fans singing "What is Love" was awesome, just another reminder how much I miss live crowds.

The women's tournament looks interesting, Maki Itoh in AEW is all I need and seeing Emi Sakura and Yuka Sakazaki back is great, hopefully they become AEW regulars once the travel restrictions are lifted.

The Inner Circle story, the mini feud between Sammy and MJF and the eventual power struggle between MJF and Jericho which will lead to MJF becoming the leader and the next big thing is lowkey one of my favorite things happening in AEW right now. I really love how they're taking their time with it and letting the story develop instead of rushing it and having the whole thing play out from start to finish in 3 months.

The main event delivered what it promised, Fenix vs Kenny Omega is always an exciting sight in the ring and I would love to see more of it in the future.

KENTA appearing in the end was awesome, it's amazing how AEW constantly comes up with some of the most exciting stuff that's happened in wrestling in decades. Now that the forbidden door is open, it's pretty clear that there's a big party going on in the wrestling world and only one company is not invited. I really hope for a AEW-NJPW-IMPACT supershow, but only when the fans are back.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Good overall show.

Tag team rumble was fine. I liked that JB wasnt the last one eliminated, as the way he was he was overpowered by three people. Was actually expecting Jericho asking Sammy to go out, but that way they keep stretching the storyline, still good rumble.

Britt always keeps my eyes on the screen and Rosa is a very good wrestler, so it was a good match.

Wedding was god aweful, for me the worst wedding segment in a wrestling program in a long time. Miro actually should have remembered how these segments have to go to make it good.

Little irritated by the womens tournement. So basically everything non-japanese is american? And Riho also on the US side? Anyways, seems like some good matches will come out of it.

Lumberjack match felt forced and meh, good Archer won, but dont have a 4mins lumberjack match, when you have Luther go 10mins.

Hardy sucks.

Hope FTR will throw the little guy in the trash or something. 

Main event was good, but what do you expect with the guys in the match. Botched go2sleep...anyways interested if thats a hint to NJPW-AEW partnership or just a one off to get the title off of Mox.

Anyways, good show overall. No Cody, no complaints^^


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

fabi1982 said:


> Good overall show.
> 
> Tag team rumble was fine. I liked that JB wasnt the last one eliminated, as the way he was he was overpowered by three people. Was actually expecting Jericho asking Sammy to go out, but that way they keep stretching the storyline, still good rumble.
> 
> ...


Did you miss the impact wedding recently?


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Geeee said:


> The trade off of course is that if they spent the last few weeks explaining to us who KENTA is, he couldn't show up on Dynamite as a surprise


I should have clarified, my point was a general point and one that I brought up halfway through the show in response to something else.

KENTA’s appearance wouldn’t have had the impact it did if he’d had build up. The slight trade off with that is I’m trying to remember if it was acknowledged on TV prior to tonight that Moxley held another title for another company, much less New Japan. The bigger mistake will be not following it up with full context next week.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TD Stinger said:


> @LifeInCattleClass
> 
> Hm, may have been wrong, lol.
> 
> The main event and Britt vs. Rosa delivered. Everything else was just there. A decent show with a shock ending, but not what I would call a special episode for Dynamite.


dude - amazing!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Good show

battle royale was great / main event amazing - the end just what I was hoping for

Also - don't think the commentators mentioned Archer's history with 'all 3 of these men' was made lightly

Suzuki-Gun is sure to follow / they have a history of invading other companies

and Archer has been given new Suzuki-Gun gear which he showed off on Instagram


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

That was the worst GTS I have ever seen. Whether its from CM Punk or Kenta. Moxley clearly blocked that move from Kenta so it didn't look believable at all. Decent show of Dynamite this week though. Britt/Rosa was good as Britt continues to show that she is the future of the women's division. Hoping she takes the Title off Shida who is MIA from the show. More development of the Inner Circle is good. That wedding segment was awful though but hey, its nothing new to Miro. At least AEW is giving us crossovers with other companies so I give them props for that. Curious to see how this all unfolds or when it ends.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Felt the show was average but then the mainevent and aftermath raised it to "Good" for me. 

Baker/Rosa was pretty good. Liked how Hangman ended the match quickly. Miro/Wedding stuff was typical wrestling wedding.. didn't mind it. Liked FTR kidnapping Marko. 

Mainevent was a great match. Very different from last week's yet equally as entertaining to watch. Just great work by all 6 men. Fenix especially was on fire. 

I'm still confused about Kenta showing up. Not sure if the collaboration is just until Moxley loses the US title. I just hope it it's not short term. Both companies could benefit from a long term working relationship. The only thing that will make Omega reign better is the entire Bullet Club behind him. Way too many exciting opportunities fans could miss out on if NJPW doesn't work with AEW.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Holy shit that main event was a lot of fun. Fenix is insanely good, push him to the moon before he hurts himself again.
And KENTA!~ Goddamn. Exciting times


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Firefromthegods said:


> Did you miss the impact wedding recently?


Sorry, I only watch WWE, AEW and some NJPW. So no, I didnt watch the impact wedding, but I read it was horrible, so yeah maybe its a tie.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Pros:*

*Rosa vs. Britt delivered. Match felt like a fight where both women hated each other and their offense looked great. Only real knock was that the finish came off clunky.

*The main event was a fun junk food kind of match where everyone got a chance to shine.

*The ending of the show, whether it leads to what people want or not, will get people talking.

*Cons:*

*The Tag Battle Royal was not bad mind you. I just don't think was good or interesting enough to put in the "Pro" category. Plus the idea of Jericho & MJF challenging the Bucks on PPV doesn't do much for me.

*The Sting/Darby/Team Taz stuff just feels so played out now. Sting is on TV every week when he shouldn't and barely does or says anything. These segments just feel so repetitive.

*The Hangman/Hardy stuff was fine for what it was but I can't act like I was that interested watching it.

*The wedding could have been far worse but that said I can't like any of it, besides James Mitchell, was that entertaining.

*I would not have done a Lumberjack match the same night I did a Battle Royal since both matches just involve a bunch of people in or around the ring. Match was OK but given it's placement in the show it didn't feel like a big deal and if felt like you just had too many people involved.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Rosa vs Britt was a very good match but the finish was a little bit silly,Britt hit the exposed corner with her back first and no sold it only for seconds later to use it to win the match.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Even stipulating that Moxley sold it terribly, Kenta is too small to deliver the go-to-sleep. KENTA should just use the Busaiku Knee as his finisher. And He should have used it last night. He could have been crouching masked in the corner and then nailed Mox with it when he turned around.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Can we talk for a minute about Bear Country. I'd hope their presence in the lumberjack match means they're getting signed because AEW needs more hosses in the tag division.

How to make a first impression on Dynamite:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357154606661455872


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Can we talk for a minute about Bear Country. I'd hope their presence in the lumberjack match means they're getting signed because AEW needs more hosses in the tag division.
> 
> How to make a first impression on Dynamite:
> 
> ...


with that spot they are signed for sure

program with B&B incoming
bear fight!!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lolllll


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357195529822814214


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357298106413514753FWIW.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Interesting


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Fuck yeah - this is what we've all been waiting for isn't it? 🙌

Show was good last night but still erratic with some low points dragging down the average. Women's match, main event and Kenta invasion were all great though so very much enjoyed it overall.

If they manage to cut out some of the lower hanging fruit segments, and develop the crossover effectively, we will have a top notch product on our hands. Exciting times!


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357298106413514753FWIW.


If true, bring in Suzuki so he can beat the piss out of the likes of OC and Stunt.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

This was all about the women's match and the main event for me. The rest of the show was, well, it happened I guess but those two matches were worth slogging through the dreck. Fenix is amazing and everything about the main event is the type of wrestling I like best. 

I'm so here for increased NJPW involvement with AEW. The women's tournement has my attention as well. Something else I'd like to see is less tv time for wedding shenanigans and more time for storytelling vignettes to explain what all is happening here. AEW has a large, and growing, roster and so much of what's going on isn't clear for those of us who haven't been watching consistently and who don't follow anything AEW beyond Dynamite.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I truly don't know who the hell that Kenta dude is. I never heard of him before last night. I hope AEW releases some background on the dude on the next show.


----------



## BigCy (Nov 10, 2012)

Lukewarm on a NJPW working relationship. I think it could be good for wrestling as a whole but I still think AEW has too many goofy aspects to it to mesh well with NJPW but if AEW doesn't infect NJPW with some of its nonsense and that AEW "comedy" is kept out of NJPW and the likes of Stunt, OC, Kiss, Janella, Avalon, etc. never mix with the NJPW guys then it might work. I wonder where this leaves ROH though. Meltzer just confirmed there was a working relationship but he didn't say for how long or to what extent so it could just be a one off or an occasional cross over here and there. Until NJPW says more on the situation I'm just going to take it with a grain of salt. Maybe Wrestle Dynasty will feature Omega vs Ibushi Title for Title, that would sell out the house for sure.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

BigCy said:


> Lukewarm on a NJPW working relationship. I think it could be good for wrestling as a whole but I still think AEW has too many goofy aspects to it to mesh well with NJPW but if AEW doesn't infect NJPW with some of its nonsense and that AEW "comedy" is kept out of NJPW and the likes of Stunt, OC, Kiss, Janella, Avalon, etc. never mix with the NJPW guys then it might work. I wonder where this leaves ROH though. Meltzer just confirmed there was a working relationship but he didn't say for how long or to what extent so it could just be a one off or an occasional cross over here and there. Until NJPW says more on the situation I'm just going to take it with a grain of salt. Maybe Wrestle Dynasty will feature Omega vs Ibushi Title for Title, that would sell out the house for sure.


Or a AEW PPV.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

I believe that this was a good episode of Dynamite. I enjoyed the tag team battle royal. I even enjoyed the wedding. 8/10 - 
I think Sting should be used less. 
I understand the importance of squash matches. However, Matt Hardy and Adam Page could have faced SCU instead. Or another tag team that is watchable.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Hitman1987 said:


> I’ve not watched the show yet but Moxley’s selling here is awful. He pretty much takes Kenta’s finisher, then does a sit up, then decides to sell it.
> 
> If he wants to know how it‘s done just ask Kenny as he sold Mox’s DDT perfectly last week.


Yeah. Moxley selling it the way he did was some bullshit, and Kenta seemed to really not appreciate the mockery being made of him. Moxley sold that shit in a cartoony way.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

MOTHERFUCKIN' MAKI ITOH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'll have more to say later, but I'm FUCKING STOKED.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

bdon said:


> Yeah. Moxley selling it the way he did was some bullshit, and Kenta seemed to really not appreciate the mockery being made of him. Moxley sold that shit in a cartoony way.


I’ve been on the receiving end of a few headshots in my time but I’ve never been hit so hard that it made me do a sit up 😂

Considering he’s one of their biggest stars he should know better.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Omega and Kenta vs Mox and Archer in a falls count anywhere 

let's fucking go !


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I complained last night about next week's card being one of AEW's infamous momentum killers. But the addition of THIS main event has spun my opinion around!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

3venflow said:


> I complained last night about next week's card being one of AEW's infamous momentum killers. But the addition of THIS main event has spun my opinion around!
> 
> View attachment 96804


If nothing else it helps offset the fact that Cody and Avalon will be sharing the ring again, lol. Seriously, that had to be a troll job.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

HUGE main event for next week. I like how Mox has the IWGP title in the graphic. I can forgive the Avalon nonsense given that this is on the card.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

3venflow said:


> I complained last night about next week's card being one of AEW's infamous momentum killers. But the addition of THIS main event has spun my opinion around!
> 
> View attachment 96804


It is so good to be an AEW fan.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Got to end next week with yet more surprises, in my view.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Prosper said:


> HUGE main event for next week. I like how Mox has the IWGP title in the graphic. I can forgive the Avalon nonsense given that this is on the card.


Well, at least with that tag the people will know a future star of this business named Lee Johnson.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Jericho and MJF vs the Acclaimed


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

3venflow said:


> View attachment 96804


Omega-first US champion
Archer-former US champion, the man Moxley beat for the title 
Moxley-current US champion
Kenta-the US title briefcase holder, basically an interim US champion since the summer


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

3venflow said:


> I complained last night about next week's card being one of AEW's infamous momentum killers. But the addition of THIS main event has spun my opinion around!
> 
> View attachment 96804


NGL I like this uneasy alliance with Mox, Archer, and Death Triangle. Adds extra tension knowing any of them could turn sour on eachother at any moment


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Aside from the fact that they turned Archer WAY too soon ... I’d rather see anything cross over from NJPW than those three piles of crap from Impact. Kenya was definitely a cool surprise. That’s the kind of stuff I’ve been wanting to see much more of from AEW. That match should be utter mayhem next week.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Aside from the fact that they turned Archer WAY too soon ... I’d rather see anything cross over from NJPW than those three piles of crap from Impact. Kenya was definitely a cool surprise. That’s the kind of stuff I’ve been wanting to see much more of from AEW. That match should be utter mayhem next week.


If Kenya attacked Mox it would be a real shocker 

some would say an act of war even


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

How was the show guys? Been so fuckung busy lately, no time to catch it until days later


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

The wedding was absolute garbage. It has to be one of the worst segments of all time. Penelope looked stunning but even she couldn't save it.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Britt v Rosa was poor, very surprising actually


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Orange Cassidy hitting beach break move @ Beach break was like Family guy joke about title of film being dropped in the same movie


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

In future they need to at least have the ring apron have 'Beach Break' on it to differentiate from a normal Dynamite


----------



## tower_ (Nov 19, 2020)

Got around to watching this just now. Haven't been following super close the last few months so behind on a couple things (Death Triangle is a face group now?)

Most of the show was pretty bad. Tag Royale was a shitshow with too much going on. Britt/Rosa disappointed IMO with a sloppy end. Not even going to qualify the wedding with a comment. Hangman remains their best talent and honestly is overqualified in almost every segment he's in

Main Event was fantastic. HUGE for Fenix as he looked legit in a legit Main Event. They need to get Gallows long term. He makes Mox look like a cruiserweight

After event festivities was overbooked. Run out Archer, sure. Bringing in KENTA after was stupid, though. Not the guy you use for the Japan reveal and made no sense after already having a run in


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

tower_ said:


> Got around to watching this just now. Haven't been following super close the last few months so behind on a couple things (Death Triangle is a face group now?)
> 
> Most of the show was pretty band. Tag Royale was a shitshow with too much going on. Britt/Rosa disappointed IMO with a sloppy end. Not even going to qualify the wedding with a comment. Hangman remains their best talent and honestly is overqualified in almost every segment he's in
> 
> ...


Agree with a lot of your points however I don't see Kenta as the big reveal - more a specific storyline with Mox that broke the camel's back and led to the opening of the door by forcing NJPW into a relationship. The biggest matches, if they ever happen, will be way down the line due to the pandemic.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

Beach Break thoughts:

Omega/Good Brothers vs Moxley/Death Triangle, and Baker vs Rosa were matches of the night. And the Forbidden Door has been finally blown open, and KENTA is the first to step through.

AEW needs a better producer. They missed Isiah Kassidy diving off the top rope at the beginning of the match, and they switched to a different angle right when someone else is getting eliminated. It went on like this for the rest of the battle royal. As bad as Kevin Dunn as gotten up in WWE, even he would not miss these shots.

Also, apparently Darius Martin is the dumbest ass of the battle royal for eliminating Max Caster, leaving him out numbered with two members of Inner Circle left in the ring. After Max Caster just even it up for them by eliminating MJF.

And why were Santana & Ortiz and Guevara & Hager in the battle royal when Jericho and MJF is the official tag team of Inner Circle?

Would have been good if Miro destroyed the cake also and there was no one in there either. We are referencing the Lana/Lashley/Liv stuff and yet meant to forget that Miro popped out of a cake.

Also, what is wrong with a regular wedding with no drama?

Missed Page/Hardy vs Chaos Project. Could not even be bothered to rewind my DVR and watch. Just a waste of time.

So AEW is basically doing the Impact Wrestling thing of filming matches overseas in Japan and then airing them on tv for their tournament. Ok. Not sure why they did not just put Riho on the Japan side like with Yuka and Sakura and add someone else in AEW on the American side, but whatever.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Verbatim17 said:


> Beach Break thoughts:
> 
> Omega/Good Brothers vs Moxley/Death Triangle, and Baker vs Rosa were matches of the night. And the Forbidden Door has been finally blown open, and KENTA is the first to step through.
> 
> ...


I think the sides in the tournament are lined up like they are because Shida is currently in Japan and Riho is in America.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Wishing it was Wednesday night! Friday night wrestling sucks!


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

tower_ said:


> Got around to watching this just now. Haven't been following super close the last few months so behind on a couple things (Death Triangle is a face group now?)
> 
> Most of the show was pretty bad. Tag Royale was a shitshow with too much going on. Britt/Rosa disappointed IMO with a sloppy end. Not even going to qualify the wedding with a comment. Hangman remains their best talent and honestly is overqualified in almost every segment he's in
> 
> ...


these guys are face without even a face turn. Just started fighting other heels one week and all of a sudden we're meant to cheer for them


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

midgetlover69 said:


> these guys are face without even a face turn. Just started fighting other heels one week and all of a sudden we're meant to cheer for them


Better than being forced to cheer on Vince's garbage favorites!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Chris22 said:


> The wedding was absolute garbage. It has to be one of the worst segments of all time. Penelope looked stunning but even she couldn't save it.


They all usually are. Yet they keep on doing them. Although I did get a chuckle out of Miro’s “don’t ask that question”. But yeah, even as bad wedding segments go, that was a little rough.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Chris22 said:


> The wedding was absolute garbage. It has to be one of the worst segments of all time. Penelope looked stunning but even she couldn't save it.


And yet the wedding got the best ratings


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Battle royales are whatever and this one was no different outside of the Inner Circle drama. Anything that furthers Sammy breaking from the pack is good. Dude is going to be a huge star. MJF and Jericho trying to hang with the Young Bucks will be interesting.

Britt vs Rosa was so fucking good. I don't think enough is said about how much Britt has improved the moment she came back from her injury. I don't even know or understand how she could have improved while injured and she just keeps getting better. She might be the best women's heel in the US. This match was the shit, though. Thunder Rosa eventually destroying Britt is going to be the best.

The troll account also said Page was the 4th best guy in his tag match, which is hilarious. Try harder my man. Chaos Project is dookie, but this wasn't a bad match. It's just there for storyline purposes for Page, which is fine.

I hate wrestling weddings. It's a trope I'd love to see just go away. This one dragged and took too much time. I think it would have also been better if Trent had recovered from his injury. As it is, I still popped for Chuck and OC pulling one over on Kip and Miro. Kip and Miro play dirtbag heels pretty well and while I think Kip's best role is playing a heater for Penelope and interfering in her matches, Kip and Miro are good together.

Man, Archer vs Kingston was kinda disappointing. It wasn't as good as the match last week, there was too much shit with the lumberjacks, and I wanted this to be more of Archer and Kingston trying to kill each other. Oh well.

The main event ruled. I don't know if it was better than Britt vs Rosa, but it was pretty fucking good. Not one lull in the match, Fenix was outstanding, he goes so fast for his dives that if someone wasn't there to catch him he'd wind up in the 4th row, everyone looked good, finish was good as it is, but then they threw motherfucking KENTA on top of it all. Plus, cross promotion continuity with Archer going after the BC. 

I love this company so much. Everything I want in wrestling is something that AEW and NJPW deliver on for me. Plus, AEW just keeps doing the coolest shit and now they're bringing in Maki Itoh. This wasn't the best show or anything and the show a week or two ago was probably their best one for just pure wrestling, but this was still really good. You can't ask for much more than a wrestling company that consistently delivers grade B to grade A shows.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

midgetlover69 said:


> these guys are face without even a face turn. Just started fighting other heels one week and all of a sudden we're meant to cheer for them


Uhh they turned face a while ago when Eddie Kingston dropped them and PAC returned.

You could argue that The Lucha Bros have never really been heels, since Eddie was manipulating them the whole time.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Britt vs Rosa was great! Britt should totally win that tournament go for Shida, lets see Rosa coming after Britt for the gold! Although this fued doesnt nessicary need the belt, in which thats another thing I like about AEW is they build storylines to put the talent over not the brand.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Britt vs Rosa was great! Britt should totally win that tournament go for Shida, lets see Rosa coming after Britt for the gold! Although this fued doesnt nessicary need the belt, in which thats another thing I like about AEW is they build storylines to put the talent over not the brand.


I don't see her winning the tournament, in fact i don't think she will be in the final.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> I don't see her winning the tournament, in fact i don't think she will be in the final.


If that's so.. that could make the result kind of interesting tbh


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Soul_Body said:


> MOTHERFUCKIN' MAKI ITOH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'll have more to say later, but I'm FUCKING STOKED.


Oh I bet something got ST(R)OKED 😉.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Klitschko said:


> Oh I bet something got ST(R)OKED 😉.


What's a Makitoh?


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> What's a Makitoh?


Some wrestling chick that some of these guys are into.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Klitschko said:


> Some wrestling chick that some these guys are into.
> View attachment 96875


Oh. I never seen her wrestle.. Yet.. perhaps we might?


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

That main event was as good as anything I have seen in decades. Ray Fenix could be the best in ring performer in the world.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

finally watched the show. This product is trash these days. Kenny and his group is the only good thing going keeping it worthy to watch. 

i dont know if im nippicking this but the way darby carry's himself as a champion is meaningless. he comes out with that belt on the side and just tosses it on the ring and walks away. he does not act like hes proud to hold a trophy 

wedding was so stupid


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Geeee said:


> Uhh they turned face a while ago when Eddie Kingston dropped them and PAC returned.
> 
> You could argue that The Lucha Bros have never really been heels, since Eddie was manipulating them the whole time.


lol what?? They were definitely heels attacking people after their matches with pac

Having another heel turn on you doesnt make you likeable. It just feels well deserved


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1358139276333096963


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

midgetlover69 said:


> lol what?? They were definitely heels attacking people after their matches with pac
> 
> Having another heel turn on you doesnt make you likeable. It just feels well deserved


PAC and the lucha bros are not face tho.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> PAC and the lucha bros are not face tho.


which would make it even worse since theyve been feuding strictly with heels for the past 3 months


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

midgetlover69 said:


> which would make it even worse since theyve been feuding strictly with heels for the past 3 months


You know that some wrestlers are tweeners right ?


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> You know that some wrestlers are tweeners right ?


knew this was coming. Being a "tweener" doesnt work when you have next to zero character. Thats just a bad excuse for lazy booking


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

That main event was FUCKING AWESOME. I'm super impressed by the Good Bros, Luke Gallows especially.

It's brilliant I think that we haven't seen Kenny do the OWA in a while, it keeps it special.


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

midgetlover69 said:


> knew this was coming. Being a "tweener" doesnt work when you have next to zero character. Thats just a bad excuse for lazy booking


Pac has plenty of character IMO.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Just rewatched the main event for a non-live perspective and... wow, it holds up. Boy, what a match this was, it had an electric pace and incredible smoothness to it. PAC is one of the best in-ring performers in the world and deserves some sort of title run this year (probably TNT). Fenix may be the best luchador around at the moment. Death Triangle must be a shoe-in to hold the planned trios belts at some point.

AEW has had a really strong start to 2021 for match quality and this is right near the top. One of the best Dynamite main events I can remember. I keep wishing AEW had a cruiser or middleweight title so we could see guys like Fenix and Jungle Boy in singles action a lot.

All of these matches have been good to great this year:


Kenny vs. Fenix
Moxley/PAC/Fenix vs. Kenny/Good Brothers
Jungle Boy vs. Dax
Wardlow vs. Hager
Darby vs. Cage
PAC vs. Eddie
Eddie vs. Archer (first match)
Bucks/Good Brothers vs. Dark Order
Britt vs. Thunder Rosa
Inner Circle three-way tag match
Hoping to add Kenny/KENTA vs. Mox/Archer to this list on Wednesday.

And the Brodie Lee memorial show, which technically was a couple of days before 2021, was the best pro wrestling tribute show ever.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1358822906952884225


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1358815354034683912
First Round is Thunder Rosa vs Legit Leyla Hirsch. PAC gets a squash win against Nemeth.

Dynamite is shaping up to be a good show this week, especially with the madness coming in the main event. Rosa/Leyla and Darby/Janela should both be good too. 

This week's line up:
Omega/Kenta vs Archer/Moxley Light Out Match
Thunder Rosa vs Leyla Hirsch
Darby vs Janela TNT Title
Jericho/MJF vs Acclaimed
Cody/Lee Johnson vs Avalon/Cezar
PAC vs Nemeth


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The main event should be wild and I'll be interested to see who eats that pin (probably Archer). And if Rosa and Hirsch get a solid spot I think they could have a fun one too.

Everything else doesn't really appeal to me. I feel like Darby works best with someone who has an opposite size and style from him, like Cage and Cody. Janela is just a lesser version of Darby. Cody's tag match with Avalon being one of his opponents just sounds like a troll move, lol. Jericho/MJF vs. The Acclaimed....eh? I'm sure the entrances will be fun. And I'm really not for another Dynamite showing of Dolph Lite, which is what I will call him until he stops dressing and wrestling like his older brother.

The show will have some highlights no doubt, but the will probably be one of those weeks where I catch NXT first.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Prosper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1358822906952884225
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1358815354034683912
> ...


I really don’t understand this Cody booking. I hate the guy but he was the strongest booked wrestler alongside moxley last year and now he’s getting back in the ring with Avalon after the genuine backlash he received last time. He’s got a celebrity feud coming up against a giant so surely they should be making him look like a giant killer (squashing jobbers and beating midcarders convincingly). This is terrible from a booking and a business perspective.

Also, imagine how good it would be if, instead of Jericho, it was MJF and Wardlow tearing through the tag division as no.1 contenders.


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

Hitman1987 said:


> I really don’t understand this Cody booking. I hate the guy but he was the strongest booked wrestler alongside moxley last year and now he’s getting back in the ring with Avalon after the genuine backlash he received last time. He’s got a celebrity feud coming up against a giant so surely they should be making him look like a giant killer (squashing jobbers and beating midcarders convincingly). This is terrible from a booking and a business perspective.
> 
> Also, imagine how good it would be if, instead of Jericho, it was MJF and Wardlow tearing through the tag division as no.1 contenders.


Wardlow doing all the wok for MJF to steal pins would be good to watch. Get more cheap heat for MJF, Wardlow gets mega pushed.

They doing it with Matt Hardy right now though. Be too same-y.

Also: Im guessing the shows are actually loosely formatted a month or 2 in advance. Probably why Cody goes against Avalon again. Shaq or more likely Jade will probably interfere anyway. Filler crap tbf.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

The main event, Hirsch/Rosa match and TNT title match could make for a really good show. Though I kind of hope Darby wins a squash. Not because I hate Janella, but because there is some story there. Darby has been tweeting that Janella is a guy he wanted to wrestle since Janella main evented one of the early Dynamites. He also said Janella can get back there if "he puts his heart back into it". I read that as he called Janella lazy or too aloof. So Darby squashing Janella basically proves Darby's point and forces Janella to make changes.

I personally would like to see Janella be AEW's version of Terry Funk. He isn't going to be the biggest or most technically sound wrestler, so he might as well lean into the hardcore stuff. Don't get me wrong, he has done that, but I am saying go further. Not necessarily in the blood/gore, but the willingness to take risk. Hell, have him get counted out/DQ in matches because he can't hold back. At least then he can keep taking losses and still have character development.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

TD Stinger said:


> The main event should be wild and I'll be interested to see who eats that pin (probably Archer). And if Rosa and Hirsch get a solid spot I think they could have a fun one too.
> 
> Everything else doesn't really appeal to me. I feel like Darby works best with someone who has an opposite size and style from him, like Cage and Cody. Janela is just a lesser version of Darby. Cody's tag match with Avalon being one of his opponents just sounds like a troll move, lol. Jericho/MJF vs. The Acclaimed....eh? I'm sure the entrances will be fun. And I'm really not for another Dynamite showing of Dolph Lite, which is what I will call him until he stops dressing and wrestling like his older brother.
> 
> The show will have some highlights no doubt, but the will probably be one of those weeks where I catch NXT first.


What so good will be in NXT?


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

Prized Fighter said:


> The main event, Hirsch/Rosa match and TNT title match could make for a really good show. Though I kind of hope Darby wins a squash. Not because I hate Janella, but because there is some story there. Darby has been tweeting that Janella is a guy he wanted to wrestle since Janella main evented one of the early Dynamites. He also said Janella can get back there if "he puts his heart back into it". I read that as he called Janella lazy or too aloof. So Darby squashing Janella basically proves Darby's point and forces Janella to make changes.
> 
> I personally would like to see Janella be AEW's version of Terry Funk. He isn't going to be the biggest or most technically sound wrestler, so he might as well lean into the hardcore stuff. Don't get me wrong, he has done that, but I am saying go further. Not necessarily in the blood/gore, but the willingness to take risk. Hell, have him get counted out/DQ in matches because he can't hold back. At least then he can keep taking losses and still have character development.


Bad boys cheat.. This face thing with Sonny isnt really advancing either. They somehow seem weaker as a duo than either seem alone! Have him lose to Darby, turn on Sonny for 'not helping' then be a bad boy.

Joey v Sonny has all the makings of a good match to launch them both. Neither has to win a world title, but at least come across more legit!


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Arm Drag! said:


> Wardlow doing all the wok for MJF to steal pins would be good to watch. Get more cheap heat for MJF, Wardlow gets mega pushed.
> 
> They doing it with Matt Hardy right now though. Be too same-y.
> 
> Also: Im guessing the shows are actually loosely formatted a month or 2 in advance. Probably why Cody goes against Avalon again. Shaq or more likely Jade will probably interfere anyway. Filler crap tbf.


That’s an issue too though, they’re using a good storyline on Matt Hardy, he can hardly move in the ring and has nothing more to offer after his various gimmick failures. Now he’s just brining hangman down like he did to Sammy.

The wardlow/MJF story books itself. Wardlow likes the success that MJFs heel tactics bring but feels guilty so he tries to win the tag title match without cheating and it costs him and MJF the titles. He then feels like he owes MJF so becomes his bitch until Wardlow eventually snaps and destroys MJF and becomes a massive face. Simple.

With regards to Cody, I appreciate things may be planned months ahead, but if you’re an EVP and one of the best booked stars on the show and you’re involved in something that is universally shit on then you pull the fucking plug. Hes not even feuding with Avalon so they could easily be replaced by better talents (Varsity blondes, SCU, B&B etc)


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hitman1987 said:


> I really don’t understand this Cody booking. I hate the guy but he was the strongest booked wrestler alongside moxley last year and now he’s getting back in the ring with Avalon after the genuine backlash he received last time. He’s got a celebrity feud coming up against a giant so surely they should be making him look like a giant killer (squashing jobbers and beating midcarders convincingly). This is terrible from a booking and a business perspective.
> 
> Also, imagine how good it would be if, instead of Jericho, it was MJF and Wardlow tearing through the tag division as no.1 contenders.


I think it's fine for the time being. He needed to be cooled down for a bit. I doubt he even makes it to the Revolution PPV this year seeing as the Jade Cargill/Shaq/Red Velvet thing is happening on Dynamite. 

He will heat back up for DONIII though.


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

Hitman1987 said:


> I really don’t understand this Cody booking. I hate the guy but he was the strongest booked wrestler alongside moxley last year and now he’s getting back in the ring with Avalon after the genuine backlash he received last time. *He’s got a celebrity feud coming up against a giant so surely they should be making him look like a giant killer* (squashing jobbers and beating midcarders convincingly). This is terrible from a booking and a business perspective.
> 
> Also, imagine how good it would be if, instead of Jericho, it was MJF and Wardlow tearing through the tag division as no.1 contenders.


Kinda missed this point but I like the idea.

Having him take on a couple of big guys like Comoroto and HOBBS!! He's the guy Cody should have had a 10 minute match with!!


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Arm Drag! said:


> Kinda missed this point but I like the idea.
> 
> Having him take on a couple of big guys like Comoroto and HOBBS!! He's the guy Cody should have had a 10 minute match with!!


Exactly, the moment he started calling himself the giant killer he should have sent Arn off to find him some suitable big guys to test himself against (Comoroto, Hobbs, Luchasaurus, Butcher).

At some point some NBA fans are going to tune in to AEW as they are curious to see what Shaq is doing and they are going to see Cody in the ring with 1 guy who isn’t ready for national tv (Lee Johnson), another guy who should never be on national TV (Avalon) and I can’t comment on the other guy as I've not seen him wrestle, then they will laugh like they did at Jericho.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

ProjectGargano said:


> What so good will be in NXT?


They have their last Semi Finals matches in the Men's and Women's Dusty Classic tournaments as well as the final build to their Takeover show this Sunday. By no means their strongest show on paper, but more interesting to me than what AEW has going for it this week.

Doesn't mean it will be better in the end, but I'm more interesting going into it. That's what I try to do every week with NXT and AEW. Pick which show looks more interesting and watch that one first.


----------

